# Sticky  THE OFFICIAL RAMPAGE DISCUSSION THREAD



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FIRST!


THIS IS RAMPAGE BABY!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> All Rampage related stuff goes here. Use the spoiler tags if you want to discuss shit that hasn't happened live


wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?

would hate to be spoiled in here 

especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


----------



## Chelsea

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


There was this thread opened by Fire which used to be sticky:









AEW Taped Show Spoiler Thread: Rampage, Darks etc...


Hi folks, Posters from 2004 until whenever smackdown went live may remember smackdown section having a designated smackdown spoilers thread. So I see no reason why we can't have one for whenever aew tapes stuff. Excited by spoilers you've found and can't wait until Friday/Saturday to discuss...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn‘t there a spoiler thread?
> 
> would hate to be spoiled in here
> 
> especially if somebody replies to a spoiler


Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Same rules apply as when Smackdown was taped regularly.


I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


----------



## CM Buck

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I'm not familiar. Please fill me in? I'm assuming no spoilers in the open?


Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.

@Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


----------



## CM Buck

Basically treat this thread like dark. If you care and are excited for the card wait until Friday to post. If you don't use it post Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially no open spoilers. Use the spoiler tags when posting about spoilers and when referencing posts about spoilers.
> 
> @Eastwood I can't find the old Smackdown thread for reference where every show was in the one thread. Could you assist please?


I took a quick look and couldn’t find it myself but I’ll do a more extensive search at some point today and see if I can locate it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595610522421960704


----------



## theshape31




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140068


what special start time?

even later?


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what special start time?
> 
> even later?


6 hours early, actually.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> 6 hours early, actually.


whaaaat?

i’ll be able to watch live


----------



## 3venflow

9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


----------



## Geeee

This show is happening while I'm still at work and like I get off work pretty early. Luckily, I work from home LOL


----------



## redban

4PM start time ... well damn. Maybe I'll watch on spectrum on-Demand tomorrow then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> 9pm start time in the UK for those watching on FITE/by other means. Such a rare and sweet timeslot for us.


i wish they would change it to ‘midday saturday rampage’ as its normal timeslot


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Here in the US, there’s a NHL doubleheader. That’s why the time is different. Looks like a shitty card, so a normal Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!! 

Let's help out the viewership


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DammitChrist said:


> Rampage airs in 58 minutes!!!!
> 
> Let's help out the viewership


well, I can only help on FITE - which i will


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

What does this station have going on at 10 pm on a Friday that they had to put the show on in the middle of the day?


----------



## 3venflow

The Elite back in the Rampage intro 😍


----------



## theshape31

Crusher Blackwell said:


> What does this station have going on at 10 pm on a Friday that they had to put the show on in the middle of the day?


NHL


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

theshape31 said:


> NHL


Thank you


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Mark and Jay Briscoe Black Friday Turner name drop.


----------



## 3venflow

Love some of Top Flight's combo work, like tagging in the middle of the tornado DDT.


----------



## Stellar

A half botch by Dante.


----------



## theshape31

Who is this Anthony Henry fella facing Darby? Only been on Dark so far?



Stellar said:


> A half botch by Dante.


A hotch. Only missed being featured on Botchamania by a letter.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Ouch. That look like it hurt


----------



## Stellar

I do like Top Flight... I feel like they really put some effort in to being unique with their offense rather than just doing the usual dives and flips. Especially Dante.


----------



## 3venflow

theshape31 said:


> Who is this Anthony Henry fella that’s facing Darby? Only been on Dark so far?
> 
> A hotch. Only missed being featured on Botchamania by a letter.


Nope, four appearances on Dynamite this year, most recently getting squashed by Luchasaurus. He's half of the Workhorsemen with JD Drake and they are apparently signed to ROH deals. Henry's been around a while, even had a brief spell in WWE as Asher Hale.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

FTR lost a little fan support it seems? gone a tad cold

Top Flight also understandably rusty - but all in all, not the worst match

just middle of the road


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Hobbs is taking everything that means something to me. So I guess he'll get some old video games.


----------



## DammitChrist

theshape31 said:


> Who is this Anthony Henry fella facing Darby? Only been on Dark so far?


Anthony Henry is formerly known as Asher Hale in WWE (by those who also watched his work on 205 Live and occasionally in the last several months of Indy NXT before the revamp in September 2021).

He's primarily featured on Elevation, and on AEW Dark. He frequently tags with JD Drake, and they're known as the Workhorsemen.

Edit:

I was beaten to it 😂


----------



## 3venflow

Chicago had two Judas singalongs in about an hour.


----------



## DammitChrist

Man, it's always a good day for the AEW audience whenever Daniel Garcia is rightfully featured on TV


----------



## theshape31

3venflow said:


> Nope, four appearances on Dynamite this year, most recently getting squashed by Luchasaurus. He's half of the Workhorsemen with JD Drake and they are apparently signed to ROH deals. Henry's been around a while, even had a brief spell in WWE as Asher Hale.


Asher Hale doesn’t help, lol. I’ve seen every Dynamite and likely saw him as a forgettable jobber. If he’d done anything memorable or shown enough talent I’d know his name. Thank you for trying, though!




DammitChrist said:


> Anthony Henry is formerly known as Asher Hale in WWE (by those who also watched his work on 205 Live and occasionally in the last several months of Indy NXT before the revamp in September 2021).
> 
> He's primarily featured on Elevation, and on AEW Dark. He frequently tags with JD Drake, and they're known as the Workhorsemen.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I was beaten to it 😂


Thanks anyway, I appreciate ya!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

I love a man who loves his hat.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

For a Friday afternoon show they put FTR and Jericho in the first two segments. That's more than they normally do.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

man, claudio should not get a live mic

he is fine in backstage, pre-recorded stuff

but live he should be wrestling only


----------



## 3venflow

What? chants remain Stone Cold's only bad influence on the biz. 20 years later and jackasses still chant it.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Jericho stating facts


----------



## DammitChrist

"You're making my nipples hard" - Chris Jericho 2022

😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

lol - and Daddy Magic saves it XD


----------



## 3venflow

Claudio winning the title would just take everything back to where it started. Seems kind of pointless.


----------



## DammitChrist

Holy shit!!

It looks like Toni Storm hasn't slept since losing the AEW Women's World title


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Claudio winning the title would just take everything back to where it started. Seems kind of pointless.


yeah, he's not winning I think

Claudio in J.A.S can be interesting


----------



## 3venflow

Toni Storm's been given the manic depressive makeover.


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> FTR lost a little fan support it seems? gone a tad cold


They’ve literally been given nothing since before All Out when they were put into a throwaway mixed tag match. At that time they were red hot, the most over tag team in the world. This is what happens when anyone, even the top guy(s), gets booked out of relevancy.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Honestly, Claudio being a JAS member who constantly screws things up for them sounds like a great idea.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

damn, Toni looks beat up AF man


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> They’ve literally been given nothing since before All Out when they were put into a throwaway mixed tag match. At that time they were red hot, the most over tag team in the world. This is what happens when anyone, even the top guy(s), gets booked out of relevancy.


i dunno - absence makes the heart grow fonder too

i think its just because Rampage was filmed after Dynamite and Top Flight isn't hot either 

FTR vs Gunn Club might be hot again - we'll see


----------



## 3venflow

Paint Henry's face and he'd look like a tag partner for Darby.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Henry reminds me of Corey Graves a bit


----------



## theshape31

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i dunno - absence makes the heart grow fonder too
> 
> i think its just because Rampage was filmed after Dynamite and Top Flight isn't hot either
> 
> FTR vs Gunn Club might be hot again - we'll see


Every time they’re on TV the response is quieter. And I’m not saying that they can’t get momentum back with a well-booked feud, but the heat they had before is long gone.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i dunno - absence makes the heart grow fonder too
> 
> i think its just because Rampage was filmed after Dynamite and Top Flight isn't hot either
> 
> FTR vs Gunn Club might be hot again - we'll see


The Acclaimed are on Dynamite every week and hot as hell.

FTR have been lucky to get a 30 second interview every 3 weeks.


----------



## 3venflow

These two have telepathic chemistry. Henry is a super underrated talent.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> Every time they’re on TV the response is quieter. And I’m not saying that they can’t get momentum back with a well-booked feud, but the heat they had before is long gone.


just in time to turn heel and side with a returning Punk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ChupaVegasX said:


> The Acclaimed are on Dynamite every week and hot as hell.
> 
> FTR have been lucky to get a 30 second interview every 3 weeks.


yeah, but the Acclaimed are hot AF on the mic and serviceable in ring + has tons of personality

FTR has been stuck on 'fight like an 8 year old girl' for 6 months now


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Why did Darby try to fly off the ropes and attack an innocent JD Drake?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Athena taking the ROH women's title will be a good move


----------



## DammitChrist

I think Athena might actually win the ROH Women's World title soon.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

How come Mercedes can be out injured for months and she doesn’t get her title stripped? I guess different rules for ROH and AEW…


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ford & Bunny makes such a good tag team


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

I didn't know Athena was suspended.


----------



## Stellar

I love Penelope and Allie being together.


----------



## 3venflow

The only AEW talent to ever beat Roman Reigns head to head in the ratings. Acknowledge The Bunny.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Pointless match for Shida. Not even Dark worthy.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

I couldn't help but notice Penelope's stars


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Why is Shida so upset that someone is standing there?


----------



## theshape31

DammitChrist said:


> Holy shit!!
> 
> It looks like Toni Storm hasn't slept since losing the AEW Women's World title





3venflow said:


> Toni Storm's been given the manic depressive makeover.





LifeInCattleClass said:


> damn, Toni looks beat up AF man


Well…


----------



## DammitChrist

3venflow said:


> The only AEW talent to ever beat Roman Reigns head to head in the ratings. Acknowledge The Bunny.


I might not care much about the Bunny; but I don't mute or skip through her segments frequently unlike the other guy, so she's automatically the better talent to watch


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

theshape31 said:


> Well…
> View attachment 140153
> 
> View attachment 140154


damn that looks bad

kudos to her for taking it like a champ


----------



## 3venflow

Ten about to finally ditch the Dark Order?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

POOR DARK ORDER

my bois faction coming to an end before our very eyes :,(


----------



## DammitChrist

They should really have the Butcher & Blade talk more often.

They surprisingly really good talkers.



theshape31 said:


> Well…
> View attachment 140153
> 
> View attachment 140154



Toni Storm is one tough, badass woman


----------



## 3venflow

Dax vs Bryan Danielson on Dynamite. WOOF.


----------



## DammitChrist

HOLY SHIT!!!

We're getting Bryan Danielson vs Dax Harwood this upcoming Wednesday on Dynamite


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Wait? Ten isn't there but Uno is out looking for him? Why doesn't Uno just take his place?


----------



## DammitChrist

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Wait? Ten isn't there but Uno is out looking for him? Why doesn't Uno just take his place?


I think Evil Uno might still have a damaged arm.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Wait? Ten isn't there but Uno is out looking for him? Why doesn't Uno just take his place?


Wrestling at its finest.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Who is the coolest looking person in AEW and why is it The Butcher?


----------



## 3venflow

If Ten ditches the Dark Order, they're down to three. The slow, drawn out demise.


----------



## DammitChrist

Personally, I'm pulling for Anna Jay to beat Willow Nightingale on Dynamite.


----------



## 3venflow

Ten turns! And breaks Brodie Jr's heart.


----------



## DammitChrist

Preston Vance did the dirty deed!!!


----------



## theshape31

Bah Gawd, Ten! You Son of a bitch!

Edit:
Ten has a face! Evil Uno is bald! The humanity!


----------



## 3venflow

Ten unmasks and throws his mask at Brodie Jr. Yikes. He's gonna pay for that in 10 years.


----------



## DammitChrist

Honestly, I hope Preston Vance keeps the painted 10 marks on his chest.

It makes him stand out more.


----------



## 3venflow

They need to recap that on Dynamite since hardly anyone will have watched this Rampage.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Man, fuck 10 😭😭😭😭😭


----------



## 3venflow

This is some MJF/Christian tier evil.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596262760303980545


----------



## ChupaVegasX

3venflow said:


> They need to recap that on Dynamite since hardly anyone will have watched this Rampage.


You mean they should recap it next month when Rush and these guys are on TV again?


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Damn. As a turn goes that was different and I dare say effective. It's one thing to turn on your team but taking the mask off and throwing it at the child who looks up to you is a new one.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Damn. As a turn goes that was different and I dare say effective. It's one thing to turn on your team but taking the mask off and throwing it at the child who looks up to you is a new one.


the great thing is 10has perpetual heel face

he was never gonna be a babyface without the mask - he has that Chris Masters vibe about him


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

ChupaVegasX said:


> Pointless match for Shida. Not even Dark worthy.


I have to agree and when it was done I don't even know what it was supposed to accomplish. The worse part is they could have tweaked it and made it mean something. For example Jade could have defended the TBS title against Shida and then Bunny and Penelope come out to ask if they can be invited to the celebration on Wednesday. Shida turns around and eats a boot from Jade who then gets the pin. That would promote Wednesday, give Jade another victory, and give Shida a reason to but upset with Bunny and Penelope. 

I'm not even saying that's a great idea but it's at least something that would have made the segment make sense and accomplished multiple goals.


----------



## Ockap

3venflow said:


> If Ten ditches the Dark Order, they're down to three. The slow, drawn out demise.


Sadly in TK's infinite wisdom this just means their more qualified for trios title matches now 🙄


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Crusher Blackwell said:


> I have to agree and when it was done I don't even know what it was supposed to accomplish. The worse part is they could have tweaked it and made it mean something. For example Jade could have defended the TBS title against Shida and then Bunny and Penelope come out to ask if they can be invited to the celebration on Wednesday. Shida turns around and eats a boot from Jade who then gets the pin. That would promote Wednesday, give Jade another victory, and give Shida a reason to but upset with Bunny and Penelope.
> 
> I'm not even saying that's a great idea but it's at least something that would have made the segment make sense and accomplished multiple goals.


I just hate seeing 1 minute matches with “jobbers” on Dynamite or Rampage. Why not go another couple of minutes? Queen whatever is supposedly an up and coming talent, why not give her another 2 minutes? Not sure how matches like this help anyone? Should have just had Shida wrestle a local wrestler and put it on Dark.


----------



## 3venflow

Brodie Lee
Stu Grayson
Alan Angels
Colt Cabana
Ten
Anna Jay
Evil Uno
John Silver
Alex Reynolds
(Brodie Jr.)

leavedarkorder.com


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

4pm isn’t realistic or practical but there must be some world where Rampage airs between 7pm-9pm. Having everything available on a streaming platform of some sort would be ideal as well. Rampage will always be relegated to Fridays since TK won’t run opposite the NFL. That means no Sunday, Monday, Thursday and sometimes Saturday during the playoffs.

That was a really fun hour of AEW. Sometimes the middle can really drag. When they get to the main event I’m looking at my watch. Those looooong commercial breaks take me out of the match in the picture-in-picture.

I didn’t intend on it but I spoiled the ending for myself. I wanted to see the matches coming up on YouTube this week. The angle sounded like it went off without a hitch and young Mr. Vance finally turned on his family. Having Brodie Jr. there made it look more impactful than it would be without him there.

Preston Vance…you can go straight to hell!!!


----------



## 3venflow

A good, solid 7/10 Rampage for me. It had a couple of good matches (I really dug the opener and Darby vs. Henry), a big angle at the end, set up for the ROH PPV main event, and a new feud for Shida against Penelope/Bunny (very 2020). Oh and the set up for Dax vs. Danielson on Dynamite, which will kick ass.

The way they ended the show was great and really more of a dramatic finale than what Dynamite had (with Claudio slapping Jericho).

JR twenty years younger would have been losing it over Preston betraying Brodie's boy like that.



Ultimo Duggan said:


> 4pm isn’t realistic or practical but there must be some world where Rampage airs between 7pm-9pm. Having everything available on a streaming platform of some sort would be ideal as well. Rampage will always be relegated to Fridays since TK won’t run opposite the NFL. That means no Sunday, Monday, Thursday and sometimes Saturday during the playoffs.


If Rampage went live full-time, Tuesday would be interesting if they could get in primetime. Going against NXT would motivate TK to bulk up the show regularly and even with that opposition, it'd probably do better numbers than it does in the Friday death slot right now. Two flagship shows one day after another might not be a bad thing either as it again allows the roster to have most of the week off.

Otherwise, Saturday is the only realistic option I can think of.


----------



## RiverFenix

Dark Order refusing to have a new leader/focal point caused them to go out with a whimper. And probably cost a few of them their jobs in AEW.

Preston Vance needs to go back to being Cody Vance now as well. Even work the real life reason of he was forced to change his name because "There was only room for one Cody in AEW". He could then claim that will forever be the case as well, but now HE is that Cody.


----------



## RapShepard

Fatherless child who totally wasn't going to keep showing up is back


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Fatherless child who totally wasn't going to keep showing up is back


man, we’re gonna hear about this from you every time until the kid is 18, aren’t we xD


----------



## Lady Eastwood

These assholes put Rampage on during my work hours.

Oh wait, I don’t watch rampage, I just read about it.




Every Friday, I’m not missing anything.


----------



## theshape31

ChupaVegasX said:


> You mean they should recap it *next month* when Rush and these guys are on TV again?


So considering it’s Nov. 25th… next week, then?


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

ChupaVegasX said:


> I just hate seeing 1 minute matches with “jobbers” on Dynamite or Rampage. Why not go another couple of minutes? Queen whatever is supposedly an up and coming talent, why not give her another 2 minutes? Not sure how matches like this help anyone? Should have just had Shida wrestle a local wrestler and put it on Dark.


I agree. They could have shaved time off the Darby vs guy I've already forgot about and given it to this match.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Toni Storm looking gnarly with the black eyes, yikes! So no heel turn for her? Odd, but ok. Let's have the feud with Hayter continue.

Athena promo was decent, the only thing is she should be taking Jadebergs TBS title, not messing with a defunct promotions title. None the less, I guess the ROH title has more value than being on Dark every week🤷‍♂️


----------



## Top bins

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the great thing is 10has perpetual heel face
> 
> he was never gonna be a babyface without the mask - he has that Chris Masters vibe about him


He looks like Harry Kane who also has a heel face. 

Saw the report and video and I loved the turn.


----------



## MariusBale

I did not miss the Sport Entertainer vs Pro Wrestler bullshit …


----------



## MaseMan

3venflow said:


> Brodie Lee
> Stu Grayson
> Alan Angels
> Colt Cabana
> Ten
> Anna Jay
> Evil Uno
> John Silver
> Alex Reynolds
> (Brodie Jr.)
> 
> leavedarkorder.com


I could be wrong, but I thought Stu Grayson came back?

Either way, the group should now break up. Alex Reynolds had teased a heel turn a while back...why not have him also turn heel and join La Faccion with Vance? John Silver should be relegated to Dark/Elevation.


----------



## TD Stinger

MaseMan said:


> *I could be wrong, but I thought Stu Grayson came back?*
> 
> Either way, the group should now break up. Alex Reynolds had teased a heel turn a while back...why not have him also turn heel and join La Faccion with Vance? John Silver should be relegated to Dark/Elevation.


Stu made a cameo with them when they were in Canada for Dynamite & Rampage. But it looks like that's all it was, a cameo.


----------



## Geeee

Man the audio editing in this episode of Rampage was horrible. Crowd replaced with white noise with a repetitive "woo". The 300 lb JD Drake was thrown into the guardrail and it made no noise. Turnbuckles make no noise. Why do they do this?


----------



## redban

Just watched on Spectrum on-demand

the opening tag match was good. The promo they cut later on just reinforced that Dax overshadows his partner in the team. And why is Dax fighting Bryan? They keep booking him in these kind of matches where he has no chance of winning

I liked the Jericho / Claudio segment. It makes sense to do this match at the ROH PPV. I can see either wrestler winning. I think AEW has done well with Claudio. In WWE, he was this goofy midcarder, but here in AEW, he’s a pretty solid upper midcard / main event act. On a side note: why did fans do that stupid “what” chant on Claudio?

Athena cut a good promo. But she called out Mercedes Martinez about some ROH title … they are using a third women’s title on the show???

I didn’t recognize Toni Storm at first during her promo

re: Shida’s match … why does the Bunny / Penelope Ford have an issue with Shida?

Darby / Sting vs some guy was alright


----------



## Geeee

I hope what happens is Jericho beats Claudio and in two weeks he is super committed to being part of the JAS. Maybe even reuniting with Hager as a tag team


----------



## Top bins

Cmon QT!!!! 

Anyone
But
Cipperley


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

God I hated this show. 

The booking was predictable.

How many times is that guy gonna lose? It was so obvious.

She can't wrestle.

He can't cut a promo, why did they give him a mic?

I'm so done with AEW.


----------



## 3venflow

This week's card:

Darby vs. Cole Karter
Lethal/Jarrett vs. Private Party
Athena vs. Dani Mo
Lumberjack Match: Orange Cassidy (c) vs. QT Marshall for the All-Atlantic Title
Renee sits down with Saraya

Very predictable/skippable looking. Quite interesting to see Jarrett wrestling on the C B show however. He did look in great physical condition at Full Gear so might be able to handle more of a schedule than fellow elder Sting.


----------



## theshape31

Crusher Blackwell said:


> God I hated this show.
> 
> The booking was predictable.
> 
> How many times is that guy gonna lose? It was so obvious.
> 
> She can't wrestle.
> 
> He can't cut a promo, why did they give him a mic?
> 
> I'm so done with AEW.


----------



## CM Buck

3venflow said:


> This week's card:
> 
> Darby vs. Cole Karter
> Lethal/Jarrett vs. Private Party
> Athena vs. Dani Mo
> Lumberjack Match: Orange Cassidy (c) vs. QT Marshall for the All-Atlantic Title
> Renee sits down with Saraya
> 
> Very predictable/skippable looking. Quite interesting to see Jarrett wrestling on the C B show however. He did look in great physical condition at Full Gear so might be able to handle more of a schedule than fellow elder Sting.


Basically the only exciting thing happens in the afterbirth of the OC match. This rampage is dark with a bigger set


----------



## Geeee

Real weak looking card this week. I'm actually only interested in Athena


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Geeee said:


> Real weak looking card this week. I'm actually only interested in Athena


Why though? She’s fighting a jobber. Probably 1 minute long. So pointless


----------



## Stellar

Time to lay the RAMPAGE on Friday!

It's not all a bad preview for me. I am interested in Lethal and Jarrett and the Saraya interview from Renee. Plus Athena, sure.


----------



## Geeee

ChupaVegasX said:


> Why though? She’s fighting a jobber. Probably 1 minute long. So pointless


Athena's job matches are fun. She beats the piss out of them and also I think she has been doing good work, so she deserves to be on TV.

TBH this is kind of like a Dark card without the fun international cameos that Dark gets sometimes.


----------



## 3venflow

Even though Rampage looks incredibly skippable, I like this poster.


----------



## MaseMan

Main event should have some entertaining shenanigans, but yeah, this is a pretty lame looking card that could be on the YouTube shows.


----------



## Geeee

Darby in fishnets


----------



## redban

I thought Darby was wearing leggings there for a second


----------



## theshape31

The daisy dukes and stockings look is so totally badass.

Or: How Darby Allin looks like a $2 hooker


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Second week in a row Darby is facing a guy who's name I'm not going to remember.


----------



## Mutant God

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Second week in a row Darby is facing a guy who's name I'm not going to remember.


I think his name was 2 Pennies


----------



## Geeee

Cole Karter really looks like he could be Sammy Guevara's tag team partner. Real punchable face


----------



## DammitChrist

Okay, this is the most that I've ever been impressed by Cole Karter.

He hasn't really done much for me in the ring before up until now.


----------



## 3venflow

I like Cole Karter as a prospect. Great look, decent ability for his experience, weak on the mic from what I've seen though. Looks like someone who needs the right persona to move up.


----------



## 3venflow

Shane Taylor!


----------



## theshape31

Shane Taylor winded after speaking 3 sentences, lol.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

What? We have a random Shane Taylor appearance?


----------



## redban

Don’t know who Shane Taylor is …


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Renee vs Keith Lee, Swerve Strickland and Shane Taylor backstage 😂


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Okay, I know who Shane Taylor is, and I think he's great. But the average viewer must be so confused right now.


----------



## Mutant God

Keith Lee doesn't have a say in any of this? lol


----------



## DammitChrist

I actually don't know who either of the new men are ; but I won't sour on it since I can just simply use a couple of minutes of my time atm to use Google (or ask someone else on here who knows their background) to learn who they are here


----------



## theshape31

redban said:


> Don’t know who Shane Taylor is …


ROH undercard guy.

Fun fact:
Shane Taylor’s legs and arse account for 80% of his body weight.


----------



## 3venflow

Shane Taylor was leader of Shane Taylor Promotions in latter day ROH, which featured Kaun. Former TV and Six Man Tag champ there, but also Keith Lee's former tag partner.

That felt like a hurried set-up for Final Battle which hasn't been built up very well.


----------



## Geeee

Bowens scissoring the Honorary Uce guy. Acclaimed to WWE Confirmed


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Will Renee scissor with these 3 men?


----------



## DammitChrist

Well, there you have it.

The Gunns are the best tag team out there confirmed.


----------



## Geeee

are we setting up a tag team turmoil?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Will Renee scissor with these 3 men?


Yep. They are all gonna make Renee squeal "Ooooooooooh!" 😂


----------



## DammitChrist

WE GOT 90S MUSIC!!!


----------



## Geeee

Are Jarrett and Lethal just a regular tag team in the division now? That's fuckin' weird LOL


----------



## 3venflow

FTR/Acclaimed face off 😍


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

A WILD SLAPNUTS HAS APPEARED! 😂


----------



## redban

Hikaru Shida has a title belt??? (What belt?)


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Its the Street Profits! And they are DANCING! 😂


----------



## DammitChrist

redban said:


> Hikaru Shida has a title belt??? (What belt?)


Oh, it's from a different wrestling promotion


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

I liked that segment but I'm not sure why we didn't get a date for the Acclaimed vs FTR. It would be an interesting match for Final Battle and they could do it as ROH vs AEW tag titles, winner take all.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Renee interviewing Saraya sounds kind of sexual 😂


----------



## 3venflow

The Acclaimed are what AEW wanted Private Party to be. The cool young tag team. They are the team a red hot Bucks put over at the beginning. Just hasn't clicked for PP and doesn't help they don't have a Caster (who made people notice The Acclaimed while Bowens was still figuring it all out on the mic).


----------



## Geeee

redban said:


> Hikaru Shida has a title belt??? (What belt?)


She actually has two from different promotions. Little weird that one of them is seemingly going to be defended on Rampage.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Look at that fat piece of shit singing about food in that Doordash commercial! 🤣🤣


----------



## CM Buck

CM buck efed booker confirmed I've been saying Taylor would fit beautifully with swerve


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

A WILD SLAPNUTS APPEARED! 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

This Rampage was just all Renee 😂


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> The Acclaimed are what AEW wanted Private Party to be. The cool young tag team. They are the team a red hot Bucks put over at the beginning. Just hasn't clicked for PP and doesn't help they don't have a Caster (who made people notice The Acclaimed while Bowens was still figuring it all out on the mic).


These kids also can't get away from Matt Hardy who has been super lame in AEW


----------



## 3venflow

That Lethal Stroke finisher is cool.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

I wish AEW would build a set for these sit downs. Interviewing someone in front of a bunch of chairs looks like an indy.


----------



## DammitChrist

Woah! HOW did she kick out of that???


----------



## 3venflow

Saraya saying she's proud of Britt for 'helping her' in her comeback match. That sounded like an outright fuck you to kayfabe. Save that for the podcasts please.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

I only know one Martinez 😍


----------



## Mutant God

Did they say her name is Daddy Mo?


----------



## 3venflow

Athena the angry jobber killer is one of the best women's gimmicks they've done.


----------



## DammitChrist

Mutant God said:


> Did they say her name is Daddy Mo?


Her name is Dani Mo


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

3venflow said:


> Saraya saying she's proud of Britt for 'helping her' in her comeback match. That sounded like an outright fuck you to kayfabe. Save that for the podcasts please.


It sounded sexual because Sayara said "comeback" 😂


----------



## DammitChrist

We got a Jay White cameo!!!


----------



## redban

Kayfabe, they ever explained Athena’s behavioral change? She was this super-bubbly babyface just the other day


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Who is that jobber? He looks like Dolph Ziggler 😂


----------



## 3venflow

Samoa Joe vs Juice Robinson at Final Battle is a good pairing.

Is Juice actually signed or not?


----------



## Geeee

Obviously, this whole thing is leading to Athena vs....Aubrey Edwards at Revolution


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Juice Robinson gets a promo package explaining who he is but Shane Taylor doesn't?

Having said that, this could be a great match. It would be nice to see Juice win it.


----------



## theshape31

Geeee said:


> Obviously, this whole thing is leading to Athena vs....Aubrey Edwards at Revolution


Earl Hebner, eat your heart out!


----------



## Geeee

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Juice Robinson gets a promo package explaining who he is but Shane Taylor doesn't?
> 
> Having said that, this could be a great match. It would be nice to see Juice win it.


I think that maybe Juice is signed to AEW.


----------



## Geeee

Mark Henry and Orange Cassidy have a cute bromance


----------



## 3venflow

Geeee said:


> I think that maybe Juice is signed to AEW.


It was reported that he and Bandido signed around the same time but nothing about Juice since.

He's a perfect midcard guy for a WWE or AEW. Tall, good build, charisma and can work. The Ethan Page type profile.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Jamie should be booked in singles matches instead of these boring tag matches


----------



## 3venflow

Holy shit, Acclaimed vs FTR casually announced.

And now Joe vs Darby.


----------



## redban

Acclaimed vs FTR on Wednesday . Kinda quick


----------



## theshape31

Acclaimed vs FTR given away on Dynamite? Hm.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Hopefully House of Black comes out and destroys all these worthless jobbers


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Geeee said:


> I think that maybe Juice is signed to AEW.


He left NJPW?

EDIT: Not 2 minutes after I post this, Excalibur confirmed on air


----------



## DammitChrist

JUICE ROBINSON is SIGNED with AEW!!!


----------



## 3venflow

Excalibur confirms Juice is signed.


----------



## Geeee

Crusher Blackwell said:


> He left NJPW?


I mean AEW and NJPW are pals, so he can work both I'm sure


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Was that Bobby Fish at ringside? I thought he left 😂


----------



## DammitChrist

Man, I think they've continued this storyline with Matt Hardy/Ethan Page in ALL 4 AEW shows this week (on Elevation, AEW Dark, Dynamite, and now Rampage).


----------



## Geeee

One of the lumberjacks looks like Kevin Thorn


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

What is Otis doing there dressed like Kevin Thorn? 😂


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

QT Marshall is tremendous.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

QT Marshal looks like Bully Ray 😂


----------



## theshape31

Geeee said:


> One of the lumberjacks looks like Kevin Thorn


Vampire Kevin Thorn, or post-vampire generic jobber Kevin Thorn?


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Ethan Page has the power to throw out the other lumber jacks?


----------



## DammitChrist

DammitChrist said:


> Man, I think they've continued this storyline with Matt Hardy/Ethan Page in ALL 4 AEW shows this week (on Elevation, AEW Dark, Dynamite, and now Rampage).


Okay, they've just gave even more camera time to Matt and Ethan right after I posted this comment.

They're SERIOUSLY giving their midcard storyline a lot of spotlight in all 4 of their shows lately.

Is this somehow leading to Jeff Hardy returning to bail out Matt Hardy and Private Party from their contract with the Firm?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Geeee said:


> One of the lumberjacks looks like Kevin Thorn


He looks like Otis dressed like Kevin Thorn 😂


----------



## 3venflow

Mordecai and Nate Webb among the lumberjacks. Must have worked the Elevation tapings.


----------



## DammitChrist

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Ethan Page has the power to throw out the other lumber jacks?


Ethan Page only has authority over Matt Hardy and Private Party here.

He's also in command of the Firm too.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Mordecai and Nate Webb among the lumberjacks. Must have worked the Elevation tapings.


Wait is it actually Kevin Thorn? O_O


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

JR just said Bowser 😂


----------



## DammitChrist

QT Marshall is an underrated worker.

This is coming from someone who used to dislike his presence as recently as earlier this spring.


----------



## theshape31

Just noticed Ortiz was out there looking lonely… poor guy.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Talking about Penelope coming sounds kind of sexual 😂


----------



## 3venflow

Hoping for the HOUSE after this match.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

COME ON! I thought QT had it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

House of Black! Lets go!


----------



## 3venflow

The HoB don't discriminate between heels and babyfaces. They just fuck up everyone.


----------



## DammitChrist

Fun fact (for anyone else who used to watch 205 Live):

This was probably the first time that Buddy Matthews and Tony Nese shared a ring together since their really good match they had (on 205 Live) back in April 2019.

Edit:

This is unless I'm forgetting a Battle Royal or something.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Malakai is cooler than Bray Wyatt!


----------



## theshape31

That was an excellent episode of Dark, see you all Wednesday!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

So Black stops his guys from attacking Ortiz only to go attack him anyway. That was a little odd.


----------



## Geeee

I gotta say I was entertained by that Rampage. Certainly lots of stuff on this show even without any marquee matchups

"Why's Penelope Ford out here?"

"Well I'm certainly glad to see her!" - JR


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

3venflow said:


> The HoB don't discriminate between heels and babyfaces. They just fuck up everyone.


WWE should book Damage CTRL like House of Black, just have Bayley destroy all those dumb bitches putting on boring piss break matches


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

That was a great episode. It had some questionable moments as any show would but for overall enjoyment it delivered.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Crusher Blackwell said:


> That was a great episode. It had some questionable moments as any show would but for overall enjoyment it delivered.


It was a pretty good Rampage! Lots of Renee though 😂


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598893196398194688


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

3venflow said:


> The Acclaimed are what AEW wanted Private Party to be. The cool young tag team. They are the team a red hot Bucks put over at the beginning. Just hasn't clicked for PP and doesn't help they don't have a Caster (who made people notice The Acclaimed while Bowens was still figuring it all out on the mic).


I have always hated the way they feature Private Party. They are supposed to be this young team that a 20 something can relate to and for some reason they spend their time with Matt Hardy.

I also hate their entrance. It looks so stupid when they come out and security opens one stanchion to let them "in." It looks so cheap and like 3 seconds of thought went into this. I always thought they should film this backstage with a line of people waiting to "get in." Private Party shows up and tells the security guard, "we're here to get into the private party, then the guard lets them past the line. Then you show them going through a door and the next shot from the arena so they are joining fans in "the private party" of which the audience is a part of. The people in the line are wanting to get into where the fans are, like a popular nightclub.


----------



## MaseMan

Okay, this was a way more entertaining episode than expected.


----------



## CM Buck

This show turned out far better than expected. One problem. We just dropping Miro vs black in favour of HOB vs the elite?

Don't get me wrong I'd love to see the flying trumpets get their flippy shit countered into black masses or lariats. Or deeks get marked by a legitimate striker but I want to see Christians upset about a feud involving religious undertones.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

3venflow said:


> Shane Taylor was leader of Shane Taylor Promotions in latter day ROH, which featured Kaun. Former TV and Six Man Tag champ there, but also Keith Lee's former tag partner.
> 
> That felt like a hurried set-up for Final Battle which hasn't been built up very well.


People whine about ROH being on AEW so this is what you get. Reap what you sow. Same reason we get this kind of Rampage now; people whined about Punk, Cole and Bryan being on Rampage primarily and not Dynamite. TK gave them what they wanted yet now whine Rampage has no big names and is now skippable. Reap what you sow.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Geeee said:


> Are Jarrett and Lethal just a regular tag team in the division now? That's fuckin' weird LOL


Jarrett is Sting to Lethal's, Darby.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

3venflow said:


> The Acclaimed are what AEW wanted Private Party to be. The cool young tag team. They are the team a red hot Bucks put over at the beginning. Just hasn't clicked for PP and doesn't help they don't have a Caster (who made people notice The Acclaimed while Bowens was still figuring it all out on the mic).


Private Parties problem right now is immaturity particularly, Isaiah. You likes to goof off too much. Quin too but he isn't as bad.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

3venflow said:


> Athena the angry jobber killer is one of the best women's gimmicks they've done.


Serena Deeb has entered the conversation.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Ethan Page has the power to throw out the other lumber jacks?


He has the power to throw out those who work for him, yes.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

3venflow said:


> The HoB don't discriminate between heels and babyfaces. They just fuck up everyone.


Did you think for a second they were going to ask Ortiz to join them?


----------



## Ernie D

QT Marshall is the type of Lower Card wrestler that you used to see in the Opener at a good House Show. He gets some of his stuff in, pisses off/warms up the crowd a bit, takes some great bumps and puts over the young face.

I appreciate his work.


----------



## ElTerrible

FTR vs. The Acclaimed feels like such a big deal. They should call it "For the Undisputed World Tag Team Championship" just to piss off the WWE stans. Also this is a PPV match. Don´t give it away on a TV show.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Not been paying too much attention to AEW lately but did they just book FTR vs. The Acclaimed only five days in advance, despite having no prior interaction at all?

If so…that’s stupid.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Athena is great! I wish they'd put jobber Jadebergs title on her instead of the ROH belt. The match between her and Mercedes Martinez should be solid and hard hitting.

Nice to see Saraya again after 2 weeks M.I.A  they don't have anything for her to do following the match with Baker?

House of Black looks ok but too much stop and start with them. Julia Hart hasn't wrestled in forever, what a waste.


----------



## Purple Haze

That was much better than i expected, all 3 matches were good, there were some important announcements like Acclaimed vs FTR, Darby vs Joe and Joe vs Juice.
The ending with the House of black attacking everyone is the kind of stuff that the stable needs to look more like a threat.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Ernie D said:


> QT Marshall is the type of Lower Card wrestler that you used to see in the Opener at a good House Show. He gets some of his stuff in, pisses off/warms up the crowd a bit, takes some great bumps and puts over the young face.
> 
> I appreciate his work.


Too bad Rampage isn’t a house show. The factory sucks and is a jobber stable. He shouldn’t be wrestling for a belt. This isn’t 2019 AEW.


----------



## Saintpat

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598893196398194688


Why are they going after the Elite when Death Triangle are champions?


----------



## Geeee

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Athena is great! I wish they'd put jobber Jadebergs title on her instead of the ROH belt. The match between her and Mercedes Martinez should be solid and hard hitting.
> 
> Nice to see Saraya again after 2 weeks M.I.A  they don't have anything for her to do following the match with Baker?
> 
> House of Black looks ok but too much stop and start with them. Julia Hart hasn't wrestled in forever, what a waste.


Julia went through a table and hit her head on the floor and hasn't wrestled since then, so I assume she has/had a concussion


----------



## 3venflow

This time away has served as a soft reboot for Malakai and HoB. I really think they should give Malakai a big upper card push. Not necessarily the world title (MJF ain't dropping that any time soon), but someone on that second tier who can trade wins with the top stars like Mox, Omega, Danielson, Jericho.



Saintpat said:


> Why are they going after the Elite when Death Triangle are champions?


They beat up everyone out there, babyface and heel. Factory, Best Friends, Varsity Athletes, Private Party, Brandon Cutler, Daivari, Ortiz, Serpentico. They're being presented as an alignment-neutral rogue unit so far, which is what I wanted the BCC to be (a role Mox and Danielson can flourish in).


----------



## RiverFenix

AEW usually has a ratings lull in December. Hotshot booking of cold title matches is probably attempting to counteract that.

King of Television is a title/role Juice Robinson could really run with - in RoH. However not sure he's the guy I'd job Samoa Joe to at this time either. That should have bee Wardlow's crowning rub. With Joe at TNT Champ now though, maybe Wardlow can "cost" Joe the RoH television title to put that on Robinson, while still keeping Joe vs Wardlow simmering for the blow off at Revolution (presumably now). 

Ortiz has fallen so far since Santana and him split. He supposedly was just happy to be there whereas Santana wanted more. Sort of shows in his floundering. I was hoping he might be an addition to HoB, but might be better to give that role, it they are looking to expand, to a young guy getting his first break/push. HoB could use a kamakaze highflyer type. 

JD Griffey has been jobber on Dark a lot. Now he's being presented as a player all of a sudden? 

Where is Dem Boys at for RoH PPV?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Athena = great

man, fuck Juice - can’t stand him - such a dipshit


----------



## LongPig666

I like Cole Karter. He has a good look to him.


----------



## ElTerrible

Geeee said:


> Julia went through a table and hit her head on the floor and hasn't wrestled since then, so I assume she has/had a concussion


That must have been three months ago. She has to get physically involved. They have a six women tag match on the next Dynamite. That would be perfect to turn the lights out and when they come back on all the women are laid out and the HOB surround Jade. You want to turn Jade face, have her go up against Julia and the HOB.


----------



## 3venflow

Matches « Julia Hart « Wrestlers Database « CAGEMATCH - The Internet Wrestling Database


Internet Wrestling Database



www.cagematch.net





Julia made an indy appearance last month, but her last AEW in-ring appearance was early September.

After Malakai's personal leave following All Out, Buddy and Brody teamed with Julia managing them but by the end of September, AEW had them all disappear by design so that they could bring them back together.


----------



## 3venflow

Rampage this week looks like a stronger card than recently.

Jon Moxley vs. Konosuke Takeshita
_A rematch from their excellent bout on Dynamite in July_

*Regina Di WAVE Title*: Hikaru Shida (c) vs. The Bunny
_WAVE is a Japanese female promotion and Shida is the 19th champion after __defeating Suzu Suzuki__ in August_

*All-Atlantic Title*: Orange Cassidy (c) vs. TBA
_Kip Sabian will choose Cassidy's opponent_

W. Morrissey & Lee Moriarty vs. TBA

Athena speaks

Tay Melo and Ruby Soho confront each other.

One non-result spoiler below.



Spoiler



I saw a headline saying a former NXT wrestler debuted at Rampage. I'm guessing this could be OC's challenger but am trying to avoid finding out.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I got spoiled on who OCs opponent is

while i am disappointed…. I am also intrigued for several reasons


----------



## CM Buck

3venflow said:


> Rampage this week looks like a stronger card than recently.
> 
> Jon Moxley vs. Konosuke Takeshita
> _A rematch from their excellent bout on Dynamite in July_
> 
> *Regina Di WAVE Title*: Hikaru Shida (c) vs. The Bunny
> _WAVE is a Japanese female promotion and Shida is the 19th champion after __defeating Suzu Suzuki__ in August_
> 
> *All-Atlantic Title*: Orange Cassidy (c) vs. TBA
> _Kip Sabian will choose Cassidy's opponent_
> 
> W. Morrissey & Lee Moriarty vs. TBA
> 
> Athena speaks
> 
> Tay Melo and Ruby Soho confront each other.
> 
> One non-result spoiler below.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a headline saying a former NXT wrestler debuted at Rampage. I'm guessing this could be OC's challenger but am trying to avoid finding out.


Im surprised you don't know already. I knew who it was immediately without spoilers.

Kip told us on Dynamite. Watch the OC interview again. Pay attention to what Kip does


----------



## 3venflow

CM Buck said:


> Im surprised you don't know already. I knew who it was immediately without spoilers.
> 
> Kip told us on Dynamite. Watch the OC interview again. Pay attention to what Kip does


Just read who it was and kinda facepalmed. If it's a one-shot, I have no real issues but definitely not one for the full-time roster at his age.


----------



## CM Buck

3venflow said:


> Just read who it was and kinda facepalmed. If it's a one-shot, I have no real issues but definitely not one for the full-time roster.


Not for nothing but he is a decent head for the boys to listen to....or ignore. And I'd imagine he has the inroads to get aew a bigger impact on your side of the pond.

Unless I'm greatly overestimating his popularity in Britain


----------



## theshape31




----------



## 3venflow

Spoiler



Mox bleeds.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600699132079149058


----------



## CM Buck

And thus the streak dies


----------



## CM Buck

Apparently Mox was dealing with a non covid illness while wrestling KT. he went to work cause he had to be there for the William thing and to support his boys in his mind.

Guys truly a workhorse.....or insane


----------



## Scuba Steve

CM Buck said:


> Apparently Mox was dealing with a non covid illness while wrestling KT. he went to work cause he had to be there for the William thing and to support his boys in his mind.
> 
> Guys truly a workhorse.....or insane


He has also been working in different backstage roles under his new contract so I am sure he didn't want to not be there for those he has been working with in that capacity.


----------



## shandcraig

Matches Matches Matches! The solution


----------



## 3venflow

Best looking Rampage in some time. Looking forward to this.


----------



## DammitChrist

Ah, nothing like seeing Kris Statlander as the final shot (from the advertisement) before Rampage officially begins in order to end the Friday night on a good note


----------



## Geeee

getting right into it then!


----------



## theshape31

DammitChrist said:


> Ah, nothing like seeing Kris Statlander as the final shot (from the advertisement) before Rampage officially begins in order to end the Friday night on a good note




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594376730747277314


----------



## DammitChrist

Jon Moxley is feeling CANNABALISTIC here!!!!


----------



## DammitChrist

WHAT a freaking HEADSCISSORS by Konosuke Takeshita!!!


----------



## 3venflow

Takeshita is just such an unbelievable talent.


----------



## theshape31

The juice is loose!

Edit:
DDTakeshita!

Edit:
Fight forever chants!


----------



## DammitChrist

These Lariats from Konosuke Takeshita are INSAANE!!!


----------



## Geeee

Moxley getting hit by Dean Ambrose's move, sort of


----------



## DammitChrist

Now Jon Moxley is the one with the stiff Lariat!!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

This is insane. Somewhere there's someone who can't like this because it's a rematch.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Damn, I thought that was going to be a worse landing there.


----------



## redban

Crusher Blackwell said:


> This is insane. Somewhere there's someone who can't like this because it's a rematch.


foregone conclusion as to who will win


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

I used to think the "this is awesome" chants were "Miz is awesome" chants 😂


----------



## DammitChrist

HE HIT THE BLUE THUNDER BOMB!!!!


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Takeshita is absolutely phenomenal


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

KICKOUT AT ONE


----------



## Mutant God

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I used to think the "this is awesome" chants were "Miz is awesome" chants 😂


Miz still thinks it is


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I used to think the "this is awesome" chants were "Miz is awesome" chants 😂


They were actually Edge and Christian chants lol


----------



## theshape31

Boos for Mox!

Edit:
Huge Ta-Kesh-ta chants!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> They were actually Edge and Christian chants lol


Makes sense.


----------



## 3venflow

Fans got to see FTR vs Acclaimed and Mox vs Takeshita back to back. Talk about getting your money's worth.

Great, great TV match. Fans cheering Takeshita and booing Mox late on was quite something.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Adam Page is pretty much Slapnuts Jr 😂


----------



## 3venflow

Hangman out to face Mox!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Doc Sampson is the reason for empty headiness


----------



## DammitChrist

I'll say it again:

Jon Moxley is *undoubtedly* the #1 overall wrestling MVP of 2022.

He keeps delivering banger after banger.

Konosuke Takeshita is a phenomenal wrestler btw.


----------



## Geeee

Doctor diagnosed Hangman with being an empty headed dumbfuck


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Adam Page is pretty much Slapnuts Jr 😂


----------



## Mutant God

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Adam Page is pretty much Slapnuts Jr 😂


They are both technically Cowboys


----------



## theshape31

Watching a Stokely promo on mute makes life good again.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

AEW should show more Penelope and The Bunny


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Why does Shiida randomly have a title 🙄


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Never realized the PPV was so early tomorrow.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Especially show more Penelope she is very underrated.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Acknowledge the Bunny


----------



## Mutant God

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Never realized the PPV was so early tomorrow.


Yeah, turns out theres a _deadline_


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Acknowledge the Bunny
> 
> View attachment 141538


Acknowledged!


----------



## 3venflow

Coming up to the one year anniversary of the TayJay vs Bunny/Penelope street fight bloodbath on Rampage. Bloodiest women's match AEW has ever done I think.


----------



## DammitChrist

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Never realized the PPV was so early tomorrow.


Wait, the ROH Final Battle ppv begins at 4 PM EST tomorrow afternoon?

Jeez, if this is true, I'd still be in the final hour of my work shift before clocking out at 5 PM EST 😂


----------



## DammitChrist

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Acknowledge the Bunny
> 
> View attachment 141538


Never forget when Ruby Soho and the Bunny both outdrew 2 overpushed muscular bores on the other channel almost 14 months ago.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Bunny's top gear is the MVP of the night for holding those rabbit ears in while upside down


----------



## theshape31

Mutant God said:


> Yeah, turns out theres a _deadline_


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Acknowledge the Bunny
> 
> View attachment 141538


If I can acknowledge her former teammate too


----------



## Geeee

I like Bunny's R2D2 cosplay


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

They always say Penelope is coming and it sounds sexual 😂


----------



## DammitChrist

Jamie Hayter vs Hikaru Shida taking place soon confirmed


----------



## theshape31

Hayter!

Edit:
For 5 seconds.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Big Bill 😂


----------



## Geeee

DammitChrist said:


> Jamie Hayter vs Hikaru Shida taking place soon confirmed


would've been cool if they at least got a staredown


----------



## redban

.for goodness sake, plz change Hayter’s entrance music


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Big Bill sounds like a Mario enemy 😂


----------



## DammitChrist

theshape31 said:


> Hayter!
> 
> Edit:
> For 5 seconds.


To be fair, it was probably the 5 sexiest seconds of the night!


----------



## Prized Fighter

I am behind on thia episode, so this is my common reminder that Takeshita rules.


----------



## DammitChrist

Lee Moriarty is just wrestling circles around both men here


----------



## theshape31

Calling him Big Bill still doesn’t explain why he wears jeans to the ring.

Edit:
Orange Cassidy’s Uncle?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

theshape31 said:


> Calling him Big Bill still doesn’t explain why he wears jeans to the ring.


He doesn't look much like a big Bullet Bill to be called Big Bill 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

I think Big Bill was actually in a New Super Mario Bros game, I remember there being a huge Bullet Bill with that name 😂


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

FTR vs Briscoes is going to be lit.


----------



## Geeee

I think Eddie was actually reading from a teleprompter there or at least it looked like he was


----------



## Geeee

also proposal: Big "Dolla" Bill


----------



## theshape31

DammitChrist said:


> To be fair, it was probably the 5 sexiest seconds of the night!


Did you sleep through the Shida match?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

There's Penelope again! 😍


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Danhausen sounds like Waluigi 😂


----------



## Geeee

TeamFlareZakk said:


> There's Penelope again! 😍


She changed her makeup real quick


----------



## 3venflow

Jeff Cobb vs Mascara Dorada on the ROH buy-in is awesome.

Rush and Dralistico on the main card 😍


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Penelope apparently changed outfits in the last 10 minutes.


----------



## Ockap

My big dawg Mark should've bitched slapped the shit out of danhausen


----------



## DammitChrist

Daniel Garcia vs Wheeler Yuta is taking place tomorrow


----------



## theshape31

Wow, lots of matches announced for Saturday! Too fast, missed some stuff. But it looks way more like an ROH show now.


----------



## Geeee

did they randomly add someone to Rush's faction in an Excalibur rundown or am I forgetting something


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Random Bayley gif 😍


----------



## 3venflow

Geeee said:


> did they randomly add someone to Rush's faction in an Excalibur rundown or am I forgetting something


Dralistico is his and Dragon Lee's real life brother. There's a video on Rush's Twitter of him making a call to Dralistico.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The team I want for 1 match


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Its just a TNA jobber 😂


----------



## 3venflow

Trent Seven got more of a pop than I expected.


----------



## theshape31

Whoa! Trent Seven!


----------



## DammitChrist

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Random Bayley gif 😍
> View attachment 141541


I'm sorry, dude; but I hope you realize that Bayley is losing to Alexa Bliss on Monday night (as much as I would prefer the former to end the reign of terror).

Becky Lynch will cause Bayley to lose.


----------



## redban

Who is this???????


----------



## DammitChrist

OH SNAP!!!!

TRENT SEVEN is HERE!!!!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Am I supposed to know who this is?


----------



## Geeee

Dude looks like a character from Game of Thrones


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Really?! The main event is Orange Cassidy vs a TNA jobber? 😂


----------



## DammitChrist

redban said:


> Who is this???????


Trent Seven is one-half of Moustache Mountain on NXT (plus NXT UK formerly).

He was part of a great tag team, and he's a pretty damn good singles wrestler.

He low-key had a MOTY candidate (from WWE's side) against Tyler Bate on the final NXT UK episode just 3 months ago.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

"Through the body" that sounds sexual 😂


----------



## theshape31

Trent filled out since last I saw. No longer working out with a big strong boy will do that to ya, I suppose.


----------



## Mutant God

I don't know why but at first I was thinking Dan Severn when I saw the name lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

DammitChrist said:


> Trent Seven is one-half of Moustache Mountain on NXT (plus NXT UK formerly).
> 
> He was part of a great tag team, and he's a pretty damn good singles wrestler.
> 
> He low-key had a MOTY candidate (from WWE's side) against Tyler Bate on the final NXT UK episode just 3 months ago.


Eww! Its Tyler Bate's partner 😂


----------



## Geeee

I do like the idea of OC defending the belt against someone who actually lives near the Atlantic Ocean


----------



## theshape31

Tyler Bate needs to be in AEW so badly.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Geeee said:


> Dude looks like a character from Game of Thrones


King Ecbert has put weight on


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

theshape31 said:


> Tyler Bate needs to be in AEW so badly.


He is! He's Bryan Danielson! Its the same guy! 😂


----------



## Geeee

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> King Ecbert has put weight on


----------



## DammitChrist

I'm SOOO glad that I didn't read any spoilers over the last 48 hours.

Trent Seven in AEW is a big genuine shock for me. He seemed like a WWE-lifer too (although he could STILL make a return to WWE though).

Both of these guys are low-key favorites of mine


----------



## WrestleFAQ

This guy's way too fat to be wearing such little clothing. I appreciate that he's wearing his trunks up to his nipples, but it's not enough. He needs a t-shirt. A long t-shirt that hangs below his ass.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

The audio was edited when they started talking about AEW going to the UK.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

DammitChrist said:


> I'm sorry, dude; but I hope you realize that Bayley is losing to Alexa Bliss on Monday night (as much as I would prefer the former to end the reign of terror).
> 
> Becky Lynch will cause Bayley to lose.


I would prefer Bayley to win the RAW women's championship too! But the way things are going though, Bayley is a future AEW women's champion! 😍


----------



## 3venflow

theshape31 said:


> Tyler Bate needs to be in AEW so badly.


There was a rumour he could join the Brutes in WWE, but he's been sat at home for months now since NXT UK folded. I wonder what his contract status is.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

"Oooooo what a body shot" that sounded sexual 😂


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Am I supposed to know who this is?


Did you watch NXT UK? Does Mustache Mountain ring any bells at all?


----------



## Geeee

Good match. No one takes a beating like OC


----------



## DammitChrist

For the record, the 7-Star Lariat is one of Trent Seven's finishers.

The Burning Hammer is his other one.


----------



## redban

ripcitydisciple said:


> Did you watch NXT UK? Does Mustache Mountain ring any bells at all?


no to both questions for me


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

ripcitydisciple said:


> Did you watch NXT UK? Does Mustache Mountain ring any bells at all?


No to both of those questions.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Who's Cassley? Its Cassidy JR you stupid idiot 😂


----------



## theshape31

Love that twisting piledriver!


----------



## ripcitydisciple

3venflow said:


> There was a rumour he could join the Brutes in WWE, but he's been sat at home for months now since NXT UK folded. I wonder what his contract status is.


I could have sworn he was part of the cuts from NXT UK.


----------



## Geeee

Seven should join Dark Order


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Lucky ref


----------



## H4L

Lucky referee.


----------



## redban

That ref is a grown man. Penelope Ford can restrain him that way?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Penelope was the only good thing about this main event.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

I wouldn't mind being the ref right now.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

redban said:


> That ref is a grown man. Penelope Ford can restrain him that way?


Thats gonna be a simp gif 😂


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Crusher Blackwell said:


> No to both of those questions.


Then it's understandable why you don't know who he is.


----------



## Geeee

It's Seven on Seven violence!


----------



## 3venflow

That was very decent. Seven has always been good but isn't someone I'd sign to a contract at his age for AEW. He and Bate as a team for ROH would be interesting though.

Overall, a very good Rampage. Much more like the caliber of show it needs to be. Mox vs Takeshita was a top level TV match. As good as almost anything you'll get for free on a weekly.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Seven and Seven


----------



## Stellar

Was coming here to say the same thing... Lucky lucky ref.


----------



## DammitChrist

Unsurprisingly, Orange Cassidy vs Trent Seven ended up delivering.

The main event here was really good.

Even though Trent Seven is a natural babyface, I do appreciate how AEW is using continuity by having the guy remain on the heel side since he had that BIG betrayal/turn on Tyler Bate earlier this summer on NXT UK.

Seven was also the top heel of that brand too before it died on early September.


----------



## theshape31

Way better show than last week, actually felt like an episode of Rampage. Good stuff.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Penelope saved this episode of Rampage!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

ripcitydisciple said:


> Then it's understandable why you don't know who he is.


This is true. It also illustrates Tony Khan's continued inability to explain these who these people are to his audience. Everybody isn't a wwe fanboy like he apparently is and the fact you said this was NXT UK, I feel like if you were an wwe fan that still might be out of the scope of most of their fan base.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

I thought the way the match was going Seven should win. 

I remember his team with Tyler Bate in 2015 era ICW and whichever other British promotions The Fight Network aired here.

He looks much…beefier than the guy who fought Pete Dunne on some NXT or WWE PPV a few years ago.

IF IF IF there was midcard room I would sign him. There isn’t. Hopefully he gets a good deal somewhere. NXT Europe might be the best bet. 

ROH is obviously a good option as well. If he is a Triple H guy he will probably want to re-sign. 

OR…Trent Seven signs with AEW or ROH. Then we spend his entire time there wondering when he gets tampered with.

Good show overall if there were no commercials. Those long ad breaks are frustrating to sit through for PiP.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

So I missed all wrestling tonight. Does anyone recommend tonight's Rampage?

I assume Mox/Takeshita was the highlight of the show. Probably answers my own question as to if I should watch the show.


----------



## theshape31

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> So I missed all wrestling tonight. Does anyone recommend tonight's Rampage?
> 
> *I assume Mox/Takeshita was the highlight of the show*. Probably answers my own question as to if I should watch the show.


You assume correctly, it was outstanding.


----------



## Kabraxal

I was not impressed... even the “highlight” Mox/Takeshita was just another typical cold match with a ton of high impact moves and a dumb, dumb, DUMB kickout.

The women continue to simply be there and Tony has all but killed OC with this awful title run with matches just given out because... then add on a ridiculous goof off in the latest and I was just shaking my head and could never get into the match. After WiC I think I take AEW off the schedule. What a fall from grace.


----------



## ElTerrible

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> The team I want for 1 match


Yeah opportunity missed. When Kip Sabian announced a mystery opponent, for a split second Miro crossed my mind. Miro jumping Mark Henry and Orange Cassidy during the backstage interview. Perfect.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Man, Takeshita is a star waiting to happen

the dude is so, so good


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Bad show. Mox vs jobber. Random womans match and Trent Seven of all people in the "main event".


----------



## Purple Haze

That was a great episode, Moxley vs Takeshita is one of the best tv matches this year.


----------



## Top bins

Takeashita loses virtually everytime. So that would take the enjoyment from me. 

Couldn't AEW of had him win in shocking fashion with a roll up or something? 

AEWs booking is too safe with their matches and too predictable. It's one of the reasons why they are losing viewers. 

Takeashita is viewed as a loser by the fans because he comes close but yet loses everytime. And I like Takeshita he's got the tools to be a top star in AEW. But they are putting the guy to lose every time.


----------



## squarebox

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Man, Takeshita is a star waiting to happen
> 
> the dude is so, so good


He is fcuking amazing.



Top bins said:


> Takeashita loses virtually everytime. So that would take the enjoyment from me.
> 
> Couldn't AEW of had him win in shocking fashion with a roll up or something?
> 
> AEWs booking is too safe with their matches and too predictable. It's one of the reasons why they are losing viewers.
> 
> Takeashita is viewed as a loser by the fans because he comes close but yet loses everytime. And I like Takeshita he's got the tools to be a top star in AEW. But they are putting the guy to lose every time.


Agree with this though. Sick of him being booked to lose every match. Throw the kid a bone ffs.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Guys, guys, please

Takeshita will start winning soon enough


----------



## RiverFenix

Trent Seven is right up there with Chris Hero in guys with absolutely wasted potential because they can't even try to get into presentable shape.


----------



## MaseMan

Good show, but I honestly had no idea who Trent Seven is, so I didn't know what to think about that one. 

Otherwise, this was an excellent show. The crowd clearly wanted Takeshita to pull off the upset, and it would have been sweet if he did. Still, it was an excellent match, and showed what a star in the making the young man is. Hopefully TK just pulls the trigger now and gives him a push towards the top.


----------



## DRose1994

I couldn’t get into Moxley vs Takeshita. Not saying he should’ve won, but a cold 15 minute match - does nothing for me. Probably could’ve shaved 5 minutes off it, and get some heat on Page by having him cost Moxley — so this guy could finally get a win and it would still further the angle between page/Moxley. The long matches where they do everything under the sun dont do anything for me — I don’t care who it is.

FTR promo was good.

This big fat guy Shane Taylor… man, what an awkward shape. Not excited to see what he works like.

Didn’t watch that girls match, because why would anyone ?

a pudgy, comically un-athletic looking gray haired man was wrestling in the main event (never seen him before), and again, they went about 15 minutes or more. WTF.


----------



## DammitChrist

Why shave away 5 minutes out of a tremendous match?

That honestly just takes away from that outstanding opener.



Kabraxal said:


> I was not impressed... even the “highlight” Mox/Takeshita was just another typical cold match with a ton of high impact moves and a dumb, dumb, DUMB kickout.
> 
> The women continue to simply be there and Tony has all but killed OC with this awful title run with matches just given out because... then add on a ridiculous goof off in the latest and I was just shaking my head and could never get into the match. After WiC I think I take AEW off the schedule. What a fall from grace.


Nah, Konosuke Takeshita vs Jon Moxley *was* an outstanding highlight from last night's Rampage episode 👏

Orange Cassidy is honestly having a really good run with the All-Atlantic title atm, and Konosuke Takeshita kicking out at 1 (after the Death Rider) was an AWESOME moment 

Plus, we're indifferent to your viewing habits, so that's no big loss here. They'll continue to succeed anyway


----------



## IronMan8

The first half of Rampage was great stuff on par with the best 20% of any AEW show.

Second half was a standard Rampage with a solid OC match, so it depends on whether you're in the mood.



Top bins said:


> Takeashita loses virtually everytime. So that would take the enjoyment from me.
> 
> Couldn't AEW of had him win in shocking fashion with a roll up or something?
> 
> AEWs booking is too safe with their matches and too predictable. It's one of the reasons why they are losing viewers.
> 
> Takeashita is viewed as a loser by the fans because he comes close but yet loses everytime. And I like Takeshita he's got the tools to be a top star in AEW. But they are putting the guy to lose every time.


I see where you're coming from, but listening to the crowd, I don't think fans are walking away from this match thinking negatively of him or his prospects for the future.

That's kinda the WWE logic where nobody ever wins clean, so when someone actually loses, it feels like a burial, you know?

But since there's always a finish in AEW, that doesn't apply.

It feels more like a young sports team losing in a close game against a top team who is simply too good

The reason it's not a burial is because it's not a case of the booker actively choosing _not_ to "protect" the loser via distraction / DQ / count out / screwy finish. In WWE, that rare active choice of "protection omission" by the booker signals to the crowd "this guy is a loser" and I think that's where you're coming from.

The answer is in his crowd reactions. Those unanimous "Takeshita" chants filled the arena against a bleeding Moxley. That kickout at 1 blew the roof off the place... I think fans walk away wanting to see Takeshita move up the ranks, and they have good reason to believe it will happen, so the support will continue 

Basically, someone just became a bigger star in a clean loss... if crowd reactions drop off because he keeps losing then you'll have a point, but until then, it's all positive for Takeshita fans


----------



## Top bins

DammitChrist said:


> Why shave away 5 minutes out of a tremendous match?
> 
> That honestly just takes away from that outstanding opener.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, Konosuke Takeshita vs Jon Moxley *was* an outstanding highlight from last night's Rampage episode 👏
> 
> *Orange Cassidy is honestly having a really good run with the All-Atlantic title atm,* and Konosuke Takeshita kicking out at 1 (after the Death Rider) was an AWESOME moment
> 
> Plus, we're indifferent to your viewing habits, so that's no big loss here. They'll continue to succeed anyway


No DC just no. I've seen you use the phrase for other people 'over pushed champion' 

The only over pushed champion in wrestling right now is James Cipperley.


----------



## Geeee

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> So I missed all wrestling tonight. Does anyone recommend tonight's Rampage?
> 
> I assume Mox/Takeshita was the highlight of the show. Probably answers my own question as to if I should watch the show.


I thought the quality of in-ring action was really high on Rampage. Lot of shenanigans in the main event though. Also, putting on my Russo hat, there were a lot of attractive women on this show, with Penelope Ford making 3 appearances.


----------



## squarebox

DammitChrist said:


> Why shave away 5 minutes out of a tremendous match?
> 
> That honestly just takes away from that outstanding opener.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, Konosuke Takeshita vs Jon Moxley *was* an outstanding highlight from last night's Rampage episode 👏
> 
> Orange Cassidy is honestly having a really good run with the All-Atlantic title atm, and Konosuke Takeshita kicking out at 1 (after the Death Rider) was an AWESOME moment
> 
> Plus, we're indifferent to your viewing habits, so that's no big loss here. They'll continue to succeed anyway


Why facepalm me? I'm guessing you disagree with me in that you think he looked good despite losing the way he did? In which case I do agree; I just wish he'd win more often.


----------



## 3venflow

Mox vs. Takeshita is currently ranking as the 29th best match in AEW history on Cagematch.

Regarding Takeshita losing too much on TV, I agree. He has only recently been signed officially, so before then you could understand to some degree. The feeling that they'd be losing him before too long making it hard to invest in him.

Don Callis scouting him could be linked to that. Seeing his potential but not the results to go with it. I'm not sure where they go with this as Callis is a great heel and Takeshita is a very likeable babyface, so what sort of relationship would they have? If Takeshita joined a babyface Elite, he could be their singles guy while Kenny and the Bucks pursue their trios interests. They have history, Kenny was one of Takeshita's senpais in DDT.

Takeshita should be pushed to the upper echelon of AEW in the coming years. He is one of those special talents who is so good that he doesn't need to say a word to be over. Bandido is similar. However, his English is improving and he did an English promo before the Eddie/Ortiz vs. Akiyama/Takeshita match on Rampage.

Omega vs. 19-year-old Takeshita in 2013.


----------



## Scuba Steve

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Guys, guys, please
> 
> Takeshita will start winning soon enough


If one watches AEW, then it should be clear he is being built up to the moment he finally wins a big match. Most likely that moment comes on Dynamite or on a PPV.

One could also easily be able to see that Takeshita VS Moxley will happen one more time and Konsuke will get his win in the third and final match. TK is using a similar blueprint to Yuta here.


----------



## bdon

3venflow said:


> Mox vs. Takeshita is currently ranking as the 29th best match in AEW history on Cagematch.
> 
> Regarding Takeshita losing too much on TV, I agree. He has only recently been signed officially, so before then you could understand to some degree. The feeling that they'd be losing him before too long making it hard to invest in him.
> 
> Don Callis scouting him could be linked to that. Seeing his potential but not the results to go with it. I'm not sure where they go with this as Callis is a great heel and Takeshita is a very likeable babyface, so what sort of relationship would they have? If Takeshita joined a babyface Elite, he could be their singles guy while Kenny and the Bucks pursue their trios interests. They have history, Kenny was one of Takeshita's senpais in DDT.
> 
> Takeshita should be pushed to the upper echelon of AEW in the coming years. He is one of those special talents who is so good that he doesn't need to say a word to be over. Bandido is similar. However, his English is improving and he did an English promo before the Eddie/Ortiz vs. Akiyama/Takeshita match on Rampage.
> 
> Omega vs. 19-year-old Takeshita in 2013.


Takeshita is so fucking great.

My hope for some real outside the box booking..? You’ll appreciate this one, @LifeInCattleClass 

Takeshita starts picking up wins throughout 2023. MJF has found ways to retain the title over all of AEW’s top guys. Revisit Takeshita vs Mox in a throwaway match on Dynamite, and Takeshita wins. Not only does he win, he grabs a microphone and in fluent English, he demands a shot at MJF and wins the fucking title, killing MJF’s bargaining chip with WWE and saving the honor of the AEW title.

You’ve just made a star. He doesn’t have to be the top babyface or face of the company going forward, but you’ve just introduced the audience to a “new” character, because they do not know this version of Takeshita. We would have all assumed he can’t speak English and, thus, is just a token “good match” guy.


----------



## LongPig666

Fucking Hell, Trent Seven!!!


----------



## Scuba Steve

Excited for the Sammy and Danny mentorship.


----------



## MaseMan

Good to see Rampage getting back to having stronger cards. I think TK kind of acknowledged recently they needed to move in this direction. Mox vs Sammy should be awesome. Also nice to see Britt back in the ring more and Skye Blue getting elevated a bit.


----------



## Geeee

Scuba Steve said:


> Excited for the Sammy and Danny mentorship.


Kind of reminds me of when Shawn Spears was Wardlow's accountabilibuddy. Hopefully, this allows both Sammy and Daniel to show a little personality.


----------



## Saintpat

MaseMan said:


> Good to see Rampage getting back to having stronger cards. I think TK kind of acknowledged recently they needed to move in this direction. Mox vs Sammy should be awesome. Also nice to see Britt back in the ring more and Skye Blue getting elevated a bit.


Is tonight live or taped?


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Saintpat said:


> Is tonight live or taped?


Taped


----------



## Scuba Steve

Geeee said:


> Kind of reminds me of when Shawn Spears was Wardlow's accountabilibuddy. Hopefully, this allows both Sammy and Daniel to show a little personality.


Sammy is also very easy to dislike and gets good heat which could lend itself well to the entire story.



Saintpat said:


> Is tonight live or taped?


Taped. 

Only live Rampage episodes upcoming are January 6th in Portland (they will also tape BoTB) and March 3rd in SF. Everything else is scheduled to be taped for the time being but all of those shows are in new markets.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Rampage is gonna be pretty good tonight because the DMD is on!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Guys, guys, please
> 
> Takeshita will start winning soon enough


Of course because he'll beat this guy.


----------



## 3venflow

Spoiler



Headline I read: "Jon Moxley Almost Lost His Ear During AEW Rampage Taping, Airs Tonight"


----------



## Saintpat

Scuba Steve said:


> Taped.
> 
> Only live Rampage episodes upcoming are January 6th in Portland (they will also tape BoTB) and March 3rd in SF. Everything else is scheduled to be taped for the time being but all of those shows are in new markets.


Thanks. I know they’ve had some live ones lately and had some scheduled but I wasn’t up on which are live or taped.


----------



## redban

Wardlow in action = Wardlow squash match


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

This commentary sounds kind of sexual 😂


----------



## Geeee

Sammy needs to work on his chops. Getting in these chop battles is just getting him lit up


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Is this the official thread for the tonight's show?



TeamFlareZakk said:


> This commentary sounds kind of sexual 😂


I tell my lady all the time I want slobberknocker. She thinks I'm good at the dirty talk.


----------



## redban

Sammy did something to Mox’s ear. And we barely see because they did it during picture picture


----------



## 3venflow

Sammy the vampire


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Gross. Mox blood is in Sammy's mouth. You couldn't pay me enough to do that.


----------



## Geeee

redban said:


> Sammy did something to Mox’s ear. And we barely see because they did it during picture picture


I think maybe his earring got pulled out?


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

redban said:


> Sammy did something to Mox’s ear. And we barely see because they did it during picture picture


I'm watching on Fite. He bit his earring off.


----------



## redban

This sort of gore should be done in a blow-off match for a long intense feud. When you do this sort of stuff in an ice cold match, you desensitize the audience and make PPV blow-off matches even harder to pull off


----------



## 3venflow

Geeee said:


> I think maybe his earring got pulled out?


Yep. FITE doesn't cut to ads and he tore Mox's earring out.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

1,2,3,4,5,6,7 OCHO, 9, 10

I love that caught on. So great.


----------



## Geeee

Mox doing The Stomp


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Tay looking very nice in those pants


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Crusher Blackwell said:


> I tell my lady all the time I want slobberknocker. She thinks I'm good at the dirty talk.


Same. I do that with Bayley all the time 😍










"Body on body" that sounds sexual 😂


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Sammy did Moxley's finisher way better than Moxley does it.


----------



## 3venflow

It wasn't quite Mox vs Takeshita from last week but Mox vs Sammy was one hell of a match for Rampage.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Did Justin Roberts just say the winner is ultimately Jon Moxley? 😂

A WILD SLAPNUTS JR APPEARED 😂


----------



## 3venflow

Mox and Hangman brawl on Rampage for a second week running. This feud has gotten very personal.


----------



## Trophies

Lol that Buckshot Lariat doesn't work in a brawl


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Dark Order is down to just one person. Appropriate that his name is Uno I suppose.


----------



## Geeee

Hangman vs Mox are gonna have an amazing Texas Death Match


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

That Serena girl does nothing for me and I wish Regal would have taken her back with him.


----------



## redban

Crusher Blackwell said:


> That Serena girl does nothing for me and I wish Regal would have taken her back with him.


serena Deeb? Or do you mean Saraya? (I don’t think we’ve seen Serena Deeb in a while)

Saraya is too trashy for my taste. Deeb is alright though


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Yes, sorry for the confusion, I meant Saraya. I'd actually like to see Serena Deeb vs Leyla Hirsch when she gets back from her leg injury.

Fight like an 8 year girl that doesn't like you.


----------



## Geeee

wtf was that Jade segment?


----------



## 3venflow

Mox vs Sammy
Hangman/Mox brawl
Saraya promo
FTR in-ring promo
Jade promo
Britt match

TK is definitely trying more with Rampage.


----------



## Geeee

Jamie looking like Ginger and Sporty Spice did the fusion dance


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

The crowd was chanting Bayley! 😍


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Mark Sterling is quite the lawyer. Jade fired him and then realized she was better off with him and hired him back. A good lesson for others in the AEW locker room to learn from about who to hire for representation.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Those UFC guys in that commercial look like a bunch of NXT jobbers 😂


----------



## 3venflow

Are they systematically splitting the Baddies? Hogan got booted and now they're teasing Red Velvet being kicked out.


----------



## redban

Orange Cassidy gonna main event Rampage again. I feel like it’s the 4th or 5th rampage in a row with him in the main event


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

3venflow said:


> Are they systematically splitting the Baddies? Hawk Hogan got booted and now they're teasing Red Velvet being kicked out.


Hawk Hogan! 😂


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Shida vs Hayter should be the main event.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Its Mason Ryan 😂


----------



## WrestleFAQ

30 seconds into this sit-down interview and I can already say Preston Vance's career is going nowhere fast. Negative charisma and an awful voice to boot.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Exodus Prime? That sounds like a Transformer 😂

Mason Ryan vs Shelton Benjamin 😂


----------



## Geeee

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Exodus Prime? That sounds like a Transformer 😂


He's a race-swapped Glacier


----------



## 3venflow

Wardlow vs Joe set for 12/28

We're gonna get Dusthausen, aren't we?

I think Kip has dropped the box head, probably for the best.


----------



## Geeee

Trent and Seven vs Trent Seven


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Trent v Trent and Seven vs Seven. Should have added Brian and Christian Cage


----------



## redban

I ain’t feelin’ this Kip Sabian / Cassidy feud. There are other good heels on the roster who could feud with Cassidy for the title - put him against Rush, Hobbs, Malakai, Ethan page, Brian Cage, Sammy Guevera or Garcia etc.


----------



## Geeee

cameraman didn't get a good shot of the ladies


----------



## 3venflow

I'm surprised Kip hasn't brought up OC ruining his and Penelope's wedding. Maybe they want to scrub that moment from history.

Best Friends showing Top Dolla how it's done.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Dustin barely touched Seven who bumped like he needed a job.

Acknowledge The Bunny


----------



## Geeee

Cool move from Trent Seven off the top with Emerald Flowsion


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

The Count's number of the day is 1! Hahahahaha 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Seven pins seven


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Acknowledge The Bunny
> View attachment 142851


The Bunny acknowledged!


----------



## Geeee

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Acknowledge The Bunny
> View attachment 142851


She's looking good tonight I must admit


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Orange Cassidy totally giving away that you kick the turnbuckle and not the balls.


----------



## 3venflow

That was alright but there was nothing worth a second look after Mox vs Sammy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Mox/Sammy was a good match. I actually enjoyed the 8 man. Got a kick out of it. Liked the double faux nut shot spot. 

I never thought this before, but Trent Seven really was physically reminding of Dennis Condrey. Just hit me all of a sudden.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Seven pins seven


Seven pin Seven for the 3 in the 4 on 4 match plus Uno was on 15 minutes earlier in addition to 10 taking about subtracting -1 from his life.

I smell a Scott Steiner math problem!


----------



## DRose1994

I think AEW has an overexposure problem. With Moxley specifically, it feels like we see him wrestle long, 15 minute matches weekly. I don’t think we need to see that.

1. I’ve grown tired of it because he doesn’t have a palatable style that you want to see that often.
2. He’s supposed to be one of your biggest stars, he won’t feel special if we see him wrestle this many long matches. 
3. We know he’s not losing any of these tv matches anyway so why does it need to go that long ?

but anyway, after the match Page comes out, with the dark order job guy yet again. Ridiculous.

FTR promo was good. They should go over the Gunns, unless they really are out at the end of April. Joe and Wardlow segment was alright.

WTF was sticking around to watch that main event ? This pudgy, gray haired guy and the best friends/OC and Dustin Rhodes. No thanks.


----------



## 3venflow

The Double Eddie


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603966602269294592


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

DRose1994 said:


> I think AEW has an overexposure problem. With Moxley specifically, it feels like we see him wrestle long, 15 minute matches weekly. I don’t think we need to see that.
> 
> 1. I’ve grown tired of it because he doesn’t have a palatable style that you want to see that often.
> 2. He’s supposed to be one of your biggest stars, he won’t feel special if we see him wrestle this many long matches.
> 3. We know he’s not losing any of these tv matches anyway so why does it need to go that long ?
> 
> but anyway, after the match Page comes out, with the dark order job guy yet again. Ridiculous.
> 
> FTR promo was good. They should go over the Gunns, unless they really are out at the end of April. Joe and Wardlow segment was alright.
> 
> WTF was sticking around to watch that main event ? This pudgy, gray haired guy and the best friends/OC and Dustin Rhodes. No thanks.


I think people can enjoy the little things that they like about AEW specifically AEW and pro wrestling in general. That’s why a perceived “nothing match” can entertain wrestling fans without needing to discuss the demo, consider mainstream opinions and let WWE dictate the style and manner of all wrestlers everywhere. 

The eight man started with the now anticipated teasing Mark Henry promo battle. The match itself kept it mostly in the ring. That led to a fun eight man built around showcasing Dustin what may be his last match in Texas. Shenanigans and all that didn’t harm the match at all in the grand scheme of things. He and Trent Seven didn’t mesh well unless they were smacking each other upside the head, neck and other upper body possibilities.


----------



## DRose1994

Ultimo Duggan said:


> I think people can enjoy the little things that they like about AEW specifically AEW and pro wrestling in general. That’s why a perceived “nothing match” can entertain wrestling fans without needing to discuss the demo, consider mainstream opinions and let WWE dictate the style and manner of all wrestlers everywhere.
> 
> The eight man started with the now anticipated teasing Mark Henry promo battle. The match itself kept it mostly in the ring. That led to a fun eight man built around showcasing Dustin what may be his last match in Texas. Shenanigans and all that didn’t harm the match at all in the grand scheme of things. He and Trent Seven didn’t mesh well unless they were smacking each other upside the head, neck and other upper body possibilities.


I don’t necessarily disagree with your first point. I’m aware a section of the audience enjoys good, but cold 15 minute long wrestling matches. Sometimes I do too. But not often. With that being said, I think the compromise here would be splitting the difference and instead of these matches going 15 minutes through a commercial break, with both guys getting all their shit in — maybe they go 10-11 minutes and make a point with the match.

An example would be Moxley last week against Takeshita. Takeshita never wins important matches/tv matches. Page was always slotted to come down after to fight with Mox. So instead of having a long good match where he loses, how about a shorter match where Page costs him and Takeshita gets a much needed victory after a fairly competitive match?

TK made a remark like “I’m going to start giving people great matches on Rampage every week,” and there’s nothing wrong with that but it doesn’t fix the issue. People want stories and need a reason to get invested in matches. That’ll keep them/me from week to week.


----------



## LongPig666

Cash Wheeler wearing a "Pink Floyd" t-shirt and not some tacky self promoting 80's type garb, respect!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TeamFlareZakk said:


> This commentary sounds kind of sexual 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Same. I do that with Bayley all the time 😍
> 
> View attachment 142842





TeamFlareZakk said:


> "Body on body" that sounds sexual 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> A WILD SLAPNUTS JR APPEARED 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> The crowd was chanting Bayley! 😍





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Those UFC guys in that commercial look like a bunch of NXT jobbers 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Hawk Hogan! 😂
> 
> View attachment 142846





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Its Mason Ryan 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Mason Ryan vs Shelton Benjamin 😂


this has caused my rectum to explode

fun rampage though


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

DRose1994 said:


> I don’t necessarily disagree with your first point. I’m aware a section of the audience enjoys good, but cold 15 minute long wrestling matches. Sometimes I do too. But not often. With that being said, I think the compromise here would be splitting the difference and instead of these matches going 15 minutes through a commercial break, with both guys getting all their shit in — maybe they go 10-11 minutes and make a point with the match.
> 
> An example would be Moxley last week against Takeshita. Takeshita never wins important matches/tv matches. Page was always slotted to come down after to fight with Mox. So instead of having a long good match where he loses, how about a shorter match where Page costs him and Takeshita gets a much needed victory after a fairly competitive match?
> 
> TK made a remark like “I’m going to start giving people great matches on Rampage every week,” and there’s nothing wrong with that but it doesn’t fix the issue. People want stories and need a reason to get invested in matches. That’ll keep them/me from week to week.


It is definitely true that every match over five minutes does not need to go through a commercial break. An eight minute match with no breaks would be a nice change of pace from nearly all matches getting ten plus to fifteen or more AND going through a commercial break. I do appreciate when the TSN app here cuts commercials entirely like it’s a PPV. They have only done that a few times for some live episodes of Rampage. 

It is quite the tease for a service I would love to have as the standard broadcast for everyone. The way WWE had a strict formula for commercial breaks during matches made every dive or fall out of the ring that we see on WWE TV. I like that AEW shows action during ad breaks. I don’t like how it is PiP though. The TV in the master bedroom being only 22 inch doesn’t help things either. The wife doesn’t want a huge TV illuminating the entire room whenever it is on. I think she is right but I still wish the screen was bigger. Since I am legally blind it is a little more important in my case. If we had a larger TV it would be so much bigger than 22 inches that it would be jarring on the senses.

Getting back to the length of matches in AEW..,I may still be traumatized from the Attitude Era. The WWF in 1999 had matches every show that were a minute or two between pushed talents. JJ would go for the figure four the first time his opponent was on the mat. Matches running longer will never get too old, imo. Not every match needs pin fall trading either.


----------



## BettsyUK

So Mox basically no sold going through a table and the spanish fly off the top rope to get the win, thats outright dreadful match booking in what was otherwise a real solid opening match.


----------



## Top bins

redban said:


> I ain’t feelin’ this Kip Sabian / Cassidy feud. There are other good heels on the roster who could feud with Cassidy for the title - put him against Rush, *Hobbs*, *Malakai*, *Ethan page*, Brian Cage, Sammy Guevera or Garcia etc.


Any of those three and it shouldn't be a feud. It should be a one sided destruction with James Cipperley losing the belt.


----------



## kingfunkel

Actually watched a rampage for the first time in a while. Not a bad show this week

God I love FTR! 
How has Khan managed to cool off Wardlow, so badly.


----------



## Scuba Steve

The lineup for Friday :

-$300,000 Three Kings Christmas Casino Trios Royale

-Daddy Ass & Anthony Bowens vs. Double J & Jay Lethal

-*TBS Championship*: Jade Cargill (c) vs. VertVixen

Eddie Kingston & Ortiz will speak

Wardlow will speak


----------



## Prized Fighter

I like that AEW is using Vertvixen again. She could be a good signing for ROH or they could pair her with Statlander when she comes back.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> I like that AEW is using Vertvixen again. She could be a good signing for ROH or they could pair her with Statlander when she comes back.


Twitter says she’s a certain signing in the next 3 months

I believe it


----------



## 3venflow

Dralistico making his official AEW debut in the battle royal, which opens. Also Preston Vance's first match since unmasking. Man, he looks like a cross between Harry Kane and Ryan Gosling.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Why does Dynamite have a new thread for every show but Rampage continues with one long thread from the week before?


----------



## redban

Cassidy is in the opening match. The guy mainevented Rampage for the last 4 or 5 weeks straight


----------



## 3venflow

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Why does Dynamite have a new thread for every show but Rampage continues with one long thread from the week before?


Lack of participation and interest I guess. Then again, tonight's Smackdown thread barely hit five pages. Banning many of the most active users prolly doesn't help either. 😂


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Ed Whalen name drop

Angelico should have spent 5 minutes dancing to the ring.


----------



## 3venflow

Luther getting on TV is a rarity. Angelico getting eliminated first from his trio is bullshit though.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Expert in Texas cow law - Mark Sterling


----------



## 3venflow

Rush has looked like a star in this match. He's so good, hopefully he doesn't get demoted if Andrade comes back.

Hangman/Mox brawl again 😄

Yooooooge for Top Flight to eliminate Mox and Claudio and win the battle royal. Claudio looked like a MONSTER at the end there though.


----------



## redban

almost 30 mins for this battle royale. The Jade match will definitely be a 
2-3 mins squash


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

That was the right choice. Now we can get some vignettes with Top Flight and AR Fox about what they are spending their money on. I think it would be funny if Dante and AR get to go on a spending spree but Darius doesn't get to get anything because he spent his $100.000 on all his medical bills.


----------



## 3venflow

Malakai playing head games with Eddie and Ortiz.

Garcia and Sammy 😄


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Sammy hugging Garcia like my family on Christmas day get together.


----------



## Mutant God

Of course The Wizard calls out a witch lol


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Should Jade leave her husband for me? Y/Y


----------



## Mutant God

Crusher Blackwell said:


> That was the right choice. Now we can get some vignettes with Top Flight and AR Fox about what they are spending their money on. I think it would be funny if Dante and AR get to go on a spending spree but Darius doesn't get to get anything because he spent his $100.000 on all his medical bills.


I think it would be funny if Fox just takes off with the money


----------



## 3venflow

Jade wins, what a shock. Vertvixen got more time than I expected.


----------



## Trophies

Who is this Dollar Store Kris Statlander


----------



## 3venflow

Happening now...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Sammy hugging Garcia like my family on Christmas day get together.


----------



## redban

Just another addition to Jade’s streak. Next


----------



## 3venflow

Ruthless by Caster 🤣


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

I hate that JJ goes back and forth from The Last Outlaw to the same old gear he's always wore. The Last Outlaw was a refresher that was long overdue and I wish he stuck with it.

I wonder who Roaddogg is pulling for in this match?


----------



## 3venflow

New look preview?


----------



## Mutant God

Crusher Blackwell said:


> I wonder who Roaddogg is pulling for in this match?


Neither wins and losses don't matter lol


----------



## redban

3venflow said:


> *Lack of participation* and interest I guess. Then again, tonight's Smackdown thread barely hit five pages. Banning many of the most active users prolly doesn't help either. 😂


Hate to be the depressing one … but it indeed feels like only 3-4 people have posted about tonight’s show in this thread. Not much activity


----------



## 3venflow

Jarrett looks really good in the ring, it has to be said.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

The Acclaimed have gotten lame since they turned face. Their gimmick works much better as edgy heels, not crowd-ass-kissing faces spewing out woke raps.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Great inside joke there. JR and Jericho are talking about the fire spot to Andretti and JR said, "Farhat deserves a commission." Eddie Farhat was the real name of The Shiek who is the person who popularized throwing fire in the Detroit territory back in the 1960's.


----------



## 3venflow

Lethal pins Billy 😮

This will set up Acclaimed vs Triple J for the belts.


----------



## redban

3venflow said:


> *Lethal pins Billy 😮*
> 
> This will set up Acclaimed vs Triple J for the belts.


how are you getting the finish already? I’m watching on TBSc and we’re still in the middle of the match


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

AEW refs are by far the dumbest refs in the entire business. They are outsmarted at least once a show.


----------



## 3venflow

redban said:


> how are you getting the finish already? I’m watching on TBSc and we’re still in the middle of the match


I just realized how early it finished on FITE. They must have cut out some dead time. (Sorry for accidental spoiler)


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Should Jade leave her husband for me? Y/Y


Poll results are in. Looks like the overwhelming majority say yes.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Billy Gunn (59) and Jeff Jarrett (55) are a combined 114 years old, and both are arguably in the top 20% of physiques in AEW. The business just ain't what it used to be.


----------



## Boldgerg

3venflow said:


> New look preview?
> 
> View attachment 144751


So they're still not giving Dynamite a proper logo, then? Just generic, plain, block lettering.

Weird.


----------



## Saintpat

Boldgerg said:


> So they're still not giving Dynamite a proper logo, then? Just generic, plain, block lettering.
> 
> Weird.


Tony hired his graphic artist from the same temp service that supplied his webmaster.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

A website made with Wix Site Builder, and a logo made by an Indian guy pretending to be a pretty girl on Fiverr.


----------



## CM Buck

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Why does Dynamite have a new thread for every show but Rampage continues with one long thread from the week before?


Because it became increasingly clear that Tony doesn't care about rampage as much as Dynamite. Effort matters. A battle royal for 300 k, Jade vs a scrub and Jay Lethal/Jarrett does not scream I give a shit from Tony


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Watching Rampage now.

Well that was a bad start.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

CM Buck said:


> Because it became increasingly clear that Tony doesn't care about rampage as much as Dynamite. Effort matters. A battle royal for 300 k, Jade vs a scrub and Jay Lethal/Jarrett does not scream I give a shit from Tony


So you get to decide what he cares about and what he doesn't? Why are you so full of yourself? Why don't you finally admit like you did in Rants that you want AEW to burn so you don't have to be a moderator anymore. You're goal is to ban every AEW fan so that the site can close this thread for good. Oh and just so you don't play this card, you only ban the haters because they turn on you and bites the hand that feeds them. You are so biased. If that wasn't true then Raw and Smackdown both would have had one long thread each for years of suckage, yet that never happened but I am sure that is a coincidence right?


----------



## Ghost Lantern

WrestleFAQ said:


> Billy Gunn (59) and Jeff Jarrett (55) are a combined 114 years old, and both are arguably in the top 20% of physiques in AEW. The business just ain't what it used to be.


Tony pushes the heck out of the 5'9-5'11 185-220 crowd.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

CM Buck said:


> Because it became increasingly clear that Tony doesn't care about rampage as much as Dynamite. Effort matters. A battle royal for 300 k, Jade vs a scrub and Jay Lethal/Jarrett does not scream I give a shit from Tony


I have been critical of Rampage, but you have to realize that it’s Christmas Eve Eve lol. I don’t know how many families are gathering around the TV to watch a stacked Rampage.

Who knows if putting MJF vs Moxley in a steel cage as the Main Event would get good viewers this week? I doubt it.


----------



## CM Buck

ChupaVegasX said:


> I have been critical of Rampage, but you have to realize that it’s Christmas Eve Eve lol. I don’t know how many families are gathering around the TV to watch a stacked Rampage.
> 
> Who knows if putting MJF vs Moxley in a steel cage as the Main Event would get good viewers this week? I doubt it.


Yeah I know. I'm just treating rampage like we used to treat Smackdown in the wwe section. It used to be taped so we had the combined thread.

It has fuck all to do with my love for AEW or anything stupid like that.

If we get top stars appearing regularly or like huge match I'm happy to have singular threads. Other forums just have one single Dynamite thread and they get plenty of engagement so I'm really lost at the complaints.


----------



## Saintpat

ChupaVegasX said:


> I have been critical of Rampage, but you have to realize that it’s Christmas Eve Eve lol. I don’t know how many families are gathering around the TV to watch a stacked Rampage.
> 
> Who knows if putting MJF vs Moxley in a steel cage as the Main Event would get good viewers this week? I doubt it.


Well if that is Tony’s/AEW’s attitude toward certain shows — ‘nobody’s going to watch anyway so let’s not try to put on a good show’ — that’s both lazy and defeatist.

I like a story Henry Rollins had in one of his books about when he was in his early days as lead singer of Black Flag. They did a gig in the middle of nowhere and like a handful of people showed up and he mailed it in. The band leader took him out back after and said something like, ‘It’s not the people who did show up’s fault that other people didn’t come — if they came to see Black Flag they deserve to the best we can deliver. It doesn’t matter if it’s one person: they come to see us and they get the best we’ve got. You ever do that again and not only will I personally kick your ass, you’re also out of the band and we’ll leave you on the side of the road.’

If AEW is going to put less effort into a putting on a show to spite people who don’t watch some particular week, that’s absolutely terrible. Put on the best show possible every week. There are paying people in that audience and there are AEW fans who are watching (however many it might be on Christmas Eve Eve) and they deserve to see the best show AEW can put on. They literally get, what, 104 shows a year (not counting Battle of the Belts and PPVs) and it’s not too much to ask that every single one of those is given full effort to entertain.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

They do less shows than that. Everything is usually taped on Wednesday, the odd live Rampage and four or five PPVs. 

I skipped this week’s Rampage. No real reason. I might still check this week out. I can speed through those painfully long breaks during a one hour show.


----------



## CM Buck

Ultimo Duggan said:


> They do less shows than that. Everything is usually taped on Wednesday, the odd live Rampage and four or five PPVs.
> 
> I skipped this week’s Rampage. No real reason. I might still check this week out. I can speed through those painfully long breaks during a one hour show.


Reading the results apparently the opening 15 minutes of the battle royal was rough. HOB had a strange segment with Eddie and Ortiz, Jade wrestled a 45 second match and your enjoyment of a Billy gunn Jeff jarrett match will determine your enjoyment of the main event


----------



## 3venflow

It was certainly skippable this week, although I recommend the last five minutes of the battle royal (and I usually hate battle royales) and the main event just to see how surprisingly good JJ is in 2022 and this...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606497151223320577


----------



## Geeee

Dunno why they had this long battle royale. Kind of a boring Rampage TBH. I think both Dark and Elevation were better this week lol


----------



## 3venflow

Not gonna lie, I'm not feeling Preston Vance in LFI so far. He just seems like a very plain American jock in a group of Mexican heels. With that said, it's a small step up from Ten, but maybe he should at least jazz up his look a little. An entrance mask like Rush, a bit of face paint, or something that makes him stand out. Rush is great, Dralistico is good, but they never should have had Rush turn against his other brother Dragon Lee because he's phenomenal and would be a great addition.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606358863837425664


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Geeee said:


> Dunno why they had this long battle royale. Kind of a boring Rampage TBH. I think both Dark and Elevation were better this week lol


Rampage was so boring this week, even the person that does the gifs on tde_gif Twitter account stopped posting them after the first match lol(He or she went right to tjpw after that battle royale on Rampage)


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

They could always retcon Dragon Lee’s beat down by the others. Just call it an initiation into AEW. Rush can say his brother, his familia passed the test and is now fully employed by the LFI stable in AEW.

It worked for the Tribal Chief and Jey(?) Uso, didn’t it?


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Saintpat said:


> Well if that is Tony’s/AEW’s attitude toward certain shows — ‘nobody’s going to watch anyway so let’s not try to put on a good show’ — that’s both lazy and defeatist.
> 
> I like a story Henry Rollins had in one of his books about when he was in his early days as lead singer of Black Flag. They did a gig in the middle of nowhere and like a handful of people showed up and he mailed it in. The band leader took him out back after and said something like, ‘It’s not the people who did show up’s fault that other people didn’t come — if they came to see Black Flag they deserve to the best we can deliver. It doesn’t matter if it’s one person: they come to see us and they get the best we’ve got. You ever do that again and not only will I personally kick your ass, you’re also out of the band and we’ll leave you on the side of the road.’
> 
> If AEW is going to put less effort into a putting on a show to spite people who don’t watch some particular week, that’s absolutely terrible. Put on the best show possible every week. There are paying people in that audience and there are AEW fans who are watching (however many it might be on Christmas Eve Eve) and they deserve to see the best show AEW can put on. They literally get, what, 104 shows a year (not counting Battle of the Belts and PPVs) and it’s not too much to ask that every single one of those is given full effort to entertain.


Sure, but the wrestlers are the ones performing, not TK. He might put out a lesser show, but it’s also the 3rd hour of wrestling the crowd has sat through. If the live crowd stuck around for Rampage, they saw all those battle royale participants, the Acclaimed, and Jade.

Safe to say, that if Black Flag had that performance televised, Rollins wouldn’t have mailed it in. Which wrestlers “mailed it in” last night?

When the WWF was running shows at high schools in the mid-90s, you’re a fool if you don’t think Shawn Michaels didn’t give 100% most nights. It happens.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

3venflow said:


> Not gonna lie, I'm not feeling Preston Vance in LFI so far. He just seems like a very plain American jock in a group of Mexican heels. With that said, it's a small step up from Ten, but maybe he should at least jazz up his look a little. An entrance mask like Rush, a bit of face paint, or something that makes him stand out. Rush is great, Dralistico is good, but they never should have had Rush turn against his other brother Dragon Lee because he's phenomenal and would be a great addition.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606358863837425664


It’s still early in 10s LFI run, let’s see how it plays out. No worse than what he would be doing with the Dork Order right now.


----------



## Saintpat

ChupaVegasX said:


> Sure, but the wrestlers are the ones performing, not TK. He might put out a lesser show, but it’s also the 3rd hour of wrestling the crowd has sat through. If the live crowd stuck around for Rampage, they saw all those battle royale participants, the Acclaimed, and Jade.
> 
> Safe to say, that if Black Flag had that performance televised, Rollins wouldn’t have mailed it in. Which wrestlers “mailed it in” last night?
> 
> When the WWF was running shows at high schools in the mid-90s, you’re a fool if you don’t think Shawn Michaels didn’t give 100% most nights. It happens.


If the booker doesn’t care enough to put together a watchable show on one of his three weekly hours of TV on a regular basis, it sends a message to the viewers.


----------



## boydrew

Last night's episode was a complete dud. 

I saw what the main event was, and immediately thought "I'm not watching that."

Why is Jeff Jarrett on my TV? Why is he teaming with Jay Lethal? Is it because they teamed together earlier this year in the absolute worst match of the year? Why is old ass Billy Gunn running around acting like a juvenile? That was funny in 1999. Not in almost 2023.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Saintpat said:


> If the booker doesn’t care enough to put together a watchable show on one of his three weekly hours of TV on a regular basis, it sends a message to the viewers.


Yes, I agree and it’s inexcusable to put on a crappy Rampage with Best Friends vs Dark Order as the main event most weeks. However, close to big holidays or when the time is super early, it’s “okay” to put on a lesser show.

I don’t think last nights show was a poor card though. Look at these cards
*AEW Rampage #70: October 28, 2022*

*"If Menard wins he gets a shot at AEW World Championship" Eliminator Match:* Jon Moxley defeats Matt Menard
Keith Lee defeats Serpentico
Tay Melo defeats Madison Rayne
*AEW TNT Championship:* Wardlow (c) defeats Matt Taven to retain the title






*AEW Rampage #66: September 30, 2022*
*AEW World Tag Team Championship 3-Way Match:* The Acclaimed (Max Caster & Anthony Bowens) (c) defeat Private Party (Isiah Kassidy & Marq Quen) and The Butcher & The Blade to retain the titles
Lee Moriarty defeats Fuego Del Sol
Jamie Hayter defeats Willow Nightingale
Rush defeats John Silver


----------



## boydrew

ChupaVegasX said:


> Yes, I agree and it’s inexcusable to put on a crappy Rampage with Best Friends vs Dark Order as the main event most weeks. However, close to big holidays or when the time is super early, it’s “okay” to put on a lesser show.
> 
> I don’t think last nights show was a poor card though. Look at these cards
> *AEW Rampage #70: October 28, 2022*
> 
> *"If Menard wins he gets a shot at AEW World Championship" Eliminator Match:* Jon Moxley defeats Matt Menard
> Keith Lee defeats Serpentico
> Tay Melo defeats Madison Rayne
> *AEW TNT Championship:* Wardlow (c) defeats Matt Taven to retain the title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AEW Rampage #66: September 30, 2022*
> *AEW World Tag Team Championship 3-Way Match:* The Acclaimed (Max Caster & Anthony Bowens) (c) defeat Private Party (Isiah Kassidy & Marq Quen) and The Butcher & The Blade to retain the titles
> Lee Moriarty defeats Fuego Del Sol
> Jamie Hayter defeats Willow Nightingale
> Rush defeats John Silver


Yes, but last nights card ranks up there with those...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sammy x Garcia is tv gold

I love the jokester x straight man dynamic


----------



## Scuba Steve

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Sammy x Garcia is tv gold
> 
> I love the jokester x straight man dynamic


They need another segment on Wednesday night, this time Sammy needs to give Daniel a key to the new house he just bought and let him know that he is moving in with them, they are going to be roommates. 

And then show off the bedroom... fully decked out from walls to ceiling with pics and posters of Sammy.


----------



## Geeee

ChupaVegasX said:


> Yes, I agree and it’s inexcusable to put on a crappy Rampage with Best Friends vs Dark Order as the main event most weeks. However, close to big holidays or when the time is super early, it’s “okay” to put on a lesser show.
> 
> I don’t think last nights show was a poor card though. Look at these cards
> *AEW Rampage #70: October 28, 2022*
> 
> *"If Menard wins he gets a shot at AEW World Championship" Eliminator Match:* Jon Moxley defeats Matt Menard
> Keith Lee defeats Serpentico
> Tay Melo defeats Madison Rayne
> *AEW TNT Championship:* Wardlow (c) defeats Matt Taven to retain the title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AEW Rampage #66: September 30, 2022*
> *AEW World Tag Team Championship 3-Way Match:* The Acclaimed (Max Caster & Anthony Bowens) (c) defeat Private Party (Isiah Kassidy & Marq Quen) and The Butcher & The Blade to retain the titles
> Lee Moriarty defeats Fuego Del Sol
> Jamie Hayter defeats Willow Nightingale
> Rush defeats John Silver


I dunno something about AEW Battle Royales usually suck. Maybe it's because many AEW matches are chaotic, so a battle royale is just more of the same but without any focus? All I know is I was bored watching Rampage and I usually like Rampage.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Geeee said:


> I dunno something about AEW Battle Royales usually suck. Maybe it's because many AEW matches are chaotic, so a battle royale is just more of the same but without any focus? All I know is I was bored watching Rampage and I usually like Rampage.


I usually find that AEW battle royales are a cut above the regular larger company (WWE, WCW, ECW, Impact). Usually a battle royale will have maybe one story attached to the eventual winner. AEW usually makes the body of the match somewhat interesting.

I’m not saying they are matched worth a thoughtful discussion. TK seems to pepper spots throughout that go beyond the light stretching that battle royale participants are usually known for.


----------



## CM Buck

As the title suggests. Since we dunno the card here's some questions for engagement 

1. What belts will be defended?
2. Any title changes?
3. Will something noteworthy go down not related to titles?


----------



## RiverFenix

These shows are afterthoughts. Make it an RoH Showcase. ROH Title, ROH Pure Title, ROH Women's Title, ROH Trios Title matches. Can't have tags because of Briscoes o Warner.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

TK seems to be intentionally keeping the bigger title matches OFF of the BotB shows. Either that OR he just cares so little about them that AEW World Title matches were never even considered to be on these allegedly “special” shows four times annually.

There was a freakin’ FTW Title match on the very first show, IIRC. Subsequent events needed ROH Titles to fill out a measly one hour of television.

The AEW World Tag Team Titles have only made one appearance thus far over four separate eventts in 2022. That fact is still nothing to brag about about.

My first thought when they created the All Atlantic Title was wondering if it was created just to fill out these usually mostly disappointing “specials” with actual AEW Titles. For all I care the ROH Titles are alright participating. Those titles for a supposedly “dead brand” still have more clout than what the default options have provided. It is POSSIBLE that Hook, as FTW Champ, COULD start or finish the one hour show on an exciting and mostly satisfying edition of BotB…but I don’t have to like it!!!

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Konosuke Takeshita last BotB was the its best match yet in these quarterly “specials”. Some of the matches would likely be on episodes of Dark Elevation or plain old original recipe Dark on Tuesdays.

TK almost looks like he is booking half-assed one hour BotB specials out of spite. TNT won’t give them more than hour for something labelled as a “special“. TK won’t give them the best he can offer either. I don’t really believe that but from a distant perspective some wrestling fans may rationalize this version of paranoid reality.


----------



## Bland

BOTB had potential to be special if proper AEW title matches where booked. Samoa Joe vs Wardlow is heated TNT title feud which would of worked as the main event of BOTB 5 but its happening on Dynamite. Acclaimed vs FTR could of been saved from a few weeks back. 

MJF definitely isn't competing, Joe vs Wardlow rematch is potential, maybe they'll do Hayter vs Saraya but it would feel rushed with only Dynamite to build it.


----------



## 3venflow

BotB are definitely cash-for-content shows. With the concept entering its second 'season', WBD must be happy enough with the returns. The shows have been forgettable, bar one which stood out for one fantastic match. That was number three with Claudio vs. Takeshita, which was one of AEW's best singles matches of 2022. I, II and IV were basically 5/10 shows that were okay to watch if you had nothing better to do, but instantly forgettable. IV did have a very good PAC vs. Trent match where PAC had just worked a trios match on the live Rampage and had to stay in the ring to wrestle again and delivered. That and Claudio/Takeshita were the only BotB matches that might make an AEW top 100 list come the end of the year.

Given the awkward placement of these shows, I'd go the PWG route of just trying to put on banger matches to make them memorable in their own way.

*AEW All-Atlantic Title 3-Way*: Orange Cassidy (USA) vs. Konosuke Takeshita (Japan) vs. Bandido (Mexico)

*AEW Women's Title*: Jamie Hayter (AEW Women's Champion) vs. Yuka Sakazaki (TJPW Princess of Princess Champion)

*Mixed Champions Match*: Claudio Castagnoli (ROH World) & Wardlow (TNT) vs. MJF (AEW World) & Samoa Joe (ROH TV)
_Wrestler who gets the win chooses his next challenger or can challenge for any other title_
(This assumes Wardlow beats Joe for the TNT Title)


----------



## Prized Fighter

I don't see any major title being defended at this show. MJF doesn't wrestle often and they aren't having the Bryan vs MJF match at 11 pm on a Friday. Hayter just had a title match with Shida and Samoa Joe vs Wardlow is tomorrow. Also, the Trios titles are part of the best of 7 on Dynamite.

That leaves the tag titles, All-Atlantic, TBS, FTW and any ROH title. TK said he is going to show less ROH on AEW TV, so I will take those out as well.

Tag Titles: The Acclaimed vs JJ/Lethal seems like a one off type match, so this is a good spot for it

All-Atlantic: OC could face anyone since he just accepts all challenges a few days before. This would be a good spot for a heel to take the title off OC. Brian Cage would be a good one, but I think he will be more of an ROH wrestler. Maybe have Rush beat him. It keeps the international nature of the title and it would also mean the title will continue to have banger matches.

TBS: Jade vs squash. It seems this title is staying on Jade until Statlander is back, Sasha actually signs with AEW or Jade retires the belt. They could try having a triple threat for the title, so the other women can do most of the wrestling and Jade has to actually face some adversity.

FTW: Hook vs Big Bill. This is the best match I could see them doing for this title. Hell, I would consider having BB going over.


----------



## Mutant God

All-Atlantic Orange Cassidy vs Kip Sabian

RoH TV - Samoa Joe vs Powerhouse Hobbs

TBS Title - Jade Cargill vs Kiera Hogan

FTW - Hook vs Big Bill


----------



## Saintpat

I wish they’d take the show name more literally and have champion vs. champion matches. They can be for no titles, just people who hold belts matched against each other — that could even be two of a trios in a tag match vs. the tag champs or a tag champ in a singles vs. one of the singles titleholders.

Then sell the appeal of ‘our top people — the ones who hold championships — in action against each other on one show!!!’


----------



## Scuba Steve

Predicted card :

Acclaimed VS Jarrett/Lethal
Jade vs Kiera
OC VS Kip Sabian
Hook VS Moriarty 2


----------



## Prosper

These shows are kind of throwaways for the sake of content, but I do like the champion vs champion scenario.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

God I hated this show.

More like Battle of Bums, am I right?

That's not even a real title, why was it defended on the show?

The match I was looking forward to the most didn't have a title change. .

I can't believe they put that guy over.

She can't wrestle. Still.

I'm never watching another one of these specials, ever, again.


----------



## MrTony1920

They need a big AEW World Title match for this show.


----------



## Geeee

I don't think they are building up Kiera to face Jade. Usually, they build up the TBS title challengers by having them win matches on YouTube and Kiera just lost to Athena. I actually think they might do Jade Cargill vs Julia Hart, since she's the only one racking up wins. Also, Julia hasn't wrestled on TV with this new gimmick, so maybe they are more willing to "hide" her match at 11:30pm


----------



## Scuba Steve

Advertised for 12/30 :

OC VS Trent
Jade VS Kiera
Swerve vs Yuta
Moxley speaks
Hayter speaks


----------



## 3venflow

Scuba Steve said:


> Advertised for 12/30 :
> 
> OC VS Trent
> Jade VS Kiera
> Swerve vs Yuta
> Moxley speaks
> Hayter speaks


A decent card, but disappointed they didn't book a 'destroy the old set' match for Rampage. I guess taping it right after Dynamite makes it hard to make the set ripe for destruction.

OC vs. Trent will probably lead to OC vs. Kip at Battle of the Belts.

A little surprising to see Kiera get a title shot after she just lost to Athena and got a post-match 'leaving the territory' type beatdown afterwards.

Swerve vs. Yuta is a fresh match that should be good. Swerve will win this one I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Scuba Steve

3venflow said:


> A decent card, but disappointed they didn't book a 'destroy the old set' match for Rampage. I guess taping it right after Dynamite makes it hard to make the set ripe for destruction.
> 
> OC vs. Trent will probably lead to OC vs. Kip at Battle of the Belts.
> 
> A little surprising to see Kiera get a title shot after she just lost to Athena and got a post-match 'leaving the territory' type beatdown afterwards.
> 
> Swerve vs. Yuta is a fresh match that should be good. Swerve will win this one I'm pretty sure.


Yeah Swerve VS Yuta is the selling point for me here. Fresh match-up and two guys who can go. 

Trent VS OC should undoubtedly be solid. 

Would have preferred trying to build up a bit more to Kiera VS Jade and putting it on BoTB.


----------



## BMark66

Hopefully this means Swerve will be going the singles route from now on. The Trent vs Orange match will be fun.


----------



## shandcraig

They are making moves to make ranoahe feel like its own show and so we gotta tune it. I think it's only just beginning. Separate sets and no more sjowx taped togwill progress that. Unless they designed a way to Interchange them from 1 setup. Which I thought they should do.


----------



## 3venflow

Rampage apparently had to be rebooked due to a bunch of travel issues. My guess is OC vs. Trent was kind of booked on the fly.


----------



## Geeee

no JR at all on commentary this week. Replaced with Show...


----------



## Stellar

The best part of Kip Sabian going to be in action is knowing that Penelope will be on Rampage.


----------



## 3venflow

Geeee said:


> no JR at all on commentary this week. Replaced with Show...


Fightful said he was attending an American football game on Wednesday so missed the show.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Fightful said he was attending an American football game on Wednesday so missed the show.


Weeeeellll, I dunno if Paul is an upgrade on JR


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

I just got home. Tuning in late but on paper this show looks great.


----------



## 3venflow

This is a fun match. The crowd stayed quite hot after a great night of action on Dynamite.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> This is a fun match. The crowd stayed quite hot after a great night of action in Dynamite.


these two know each other really well and you can tell.


----------



## redban

I don’t like how AEW is normalizing the tombstone. Guys shouldn’t be kicking out of it in so many matches


----------



## Geeee

redban said:


> I don’t like how AEW is normalizing the tombstone. Guys shouldn’t be kicking out of it in so many matches


true. But Trent is a foot shorter than Taker, so his tombstone is not that devastating


----------



## 3venflow

Penelope helping OC win is... interesting. I guess Kip really wants to beat OC.

Trent gives OC a dirty look and leaves.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Geeee said:


> these two know each other really well and you can tell.


They are Best Friends


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Do we really need yet another faction that doesn't get along?


----------



## shandcraig

Good promo by Sting, theres his fire


----------



## 3venflow

Darby and Sting getting heated backstage. 😮


----------



## somerandomfan

Loved that Sting promo, shame people might miss it since it's on Rampage.


----------



## Geeee

great motivational promo from the Stinger


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Do we really need yet another faction that doesn't get along?


Literally one minute after I type this about Trent and Orange Cassidy it now appears Sting and Darby have issues out of nowhere.


----------



## Geeee

man Kip's Orange Punch is terrible LOL


----------



## Geeee

Preston kinda sounds like Disco Inferno. Unfortunate for him...


----------



## Stellar

Was there a match? I didn't notice... Almost like I was distracted.


----------



## 3venflow

Preston Vance is now called Perro Peligroso which means Dangerous Dog I believe?


----------



## Stellar

I was against Preston losing his mask because I was afraid that he would be very generic without it but at least they are _trying _to give him an edge I guess.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Geeee said:


> man Kip's Orange Punch is terrible LOL


----------



## Geeee

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I feel bad for the jobber having to lose to this.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

1/11 Dynamite is going to have Mox vs Hangman, Elite vs DT decider and Britt/Jamie vs Saraya/X.


----------



## shandcraig

Mox does Is the same exact promo every time. At least it's nice to see him going heel on hangman


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## shandcraig

I never cared for JJs in ring persona In TNA, but respected ge tried to do behind behind the scenes. But I must say the man in black all black every time gimmick is totally working for him.

Been saying for 3 years there's Too much random color on every talent. Ugly ring gear


----------



## Geeee

Damn Leila Grey with the crotch window...


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Hogan coming off a fresh loss to Athena looks to exact revenge on the woman that fired her. I would have had Hogan lose to Jade first.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Has jade ever done a storm cosplay?

u know why


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

God Jade is so hot.


----------



## Geeee

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Has jade ever done a storm cosplay?
> 
> u know why


She did. I forget what show.


----------



## redban

Sometime in 2023, I hope they snap Jade’s streak . They can’t go another year with it. Not enough opponents to feed to her


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Do we really need yet another faction that doesn't get along?


So far in this show.

Trent and OC
Sting and Darby
Now apparently Jade and The Baddies


----------



## Stellar

Now that Kiera is no longer with Jade....maybe she could use some help from a certain someone that is in her life.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

lol, Jade just Irish whipped Kiera on the outside the entire length of the ring and then the area between the ring and the guard rails. Kiera just kept running.


----------



## 3venflow

RIP The Baddies?


----------



## shandcraig

I wonder where JR is. They can't use the big show ever again. He's always sounded like he has a dick in his throat, similar to Excalibur but worse.


----------



## Trophies

Hmm are they gonna have Red Velvet beat Jade?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Geeee said:


> She did. I forget what show.


now youve got my hopes up


----------



## Trophies

shandcraig said:


> I wonder where JR is. They can't use the big show ever again. He's always sounded like he has a dick in his throat, similar to Excalibur but worse.


Like he's talking through a fisher price phone.


----------



## Stellar

So Jade only has the one that was originally a substitute baddie by her side now? lol


----------



## redban

10:39PM, and the main event is next. Wheeler gettin’ that 15-min main-event match


----------



## shandcraig

I must say the rebranding tease video is really good. I just really hope the new stage set is not wwe ish


----------



## Mutant God

3venflow said:


> RIP The Baddies?


She needs new members


----------



## 3venflow

It's definitely an outsider or Thunder Rosa teaming with Saraya. The way they're presenting the mystery partner 100% means it's not an active AEW talent.

Probably be Sasha, outside shot of a mentally rehabbed Tessa or Giulia perhaps? Biggest troll would be Maki Ito.


----------



## Geeee

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> now youve got my hopes up


I googled it and it was the night she won the TBS title.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Crusher Blackwell said:


> God Jade is so hot.


----------



## redban

3venflow said:


> It's definitely an outsider or Thunder Rosa teaming with Saraya. The way they're presenting the mystery partner 100% means it's not an active AEW talent.
> 
> Probably be Sasha, outside shot of a mentally rehabbed Tessa or Giulia perhaps? Biggest troll would be Maki Ito.


A returning Leyla Hirsh


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

redban said:


> A returning Leyla Hirsh


I don't see it, it'd be a major dud decision. Leyla wasn't over at all. Since Statlander isn't ready, only acceptable AEW choice is Rosa because she was champion when she got injured.


----------



## Geeee

Tony Nese is probably the last guy I'm interested in seeing on Dynamite.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Bryan's Danielson's first opponent in Seattle is Tony Nese?


----------



## Mutant God

3venflow said:


> It's definitely an outsider or Thunder Rosa teaming with Saraya. The way they're presenting the mystery partner 100% means it's not an active AEW talent.
> 
> Probably be Sasha, outside shot of a mentally rehabbed Tessa or Giulia perhaps? Biggest troll would be Maki Ito.


Its probably Storm or Shida, Saraya is kayfabe keeping it a secret to make Hayter and Bakker keep guessing


----------



## Stellar

Claudio did amazing during that backstage talk. 5 stars...and he didn't even say anything.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Yuta just called those two "tattoo rejects" but that is not accurate because they have not rejected tattoos.


----------



## shandcraig

Thia guy sucks so much


----------



## Geeee

we'll find out more about Saraya's mystery partner on Dynamite...

So if it's not a big deal they will probably just reveal it next week. And if they don't reveal it next week, then it's Mercedes.....Martinez


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Parker Boudreaux looks like a hardcore lesbian who's just been released from a women's prison.


----------



## Geeee

Yooter's pants look like RAM

this may have the record for nerdiest gear of all time


----------



## 3venflow

Swerve has two rookies in his group, I'm not sure how this will work out. If Lio Rush hadn't fucked off, he'd be a perfect fit.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

I already see people being upset when it's not Mercedes. People have decided it's her and anyone not her will result in the weird reaction of, "They promised us Mercedes and instead they false advertised and gave us X."


----------



## 3venflow

Lucha Underground easter egg.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609033079984734208


----------



## IronMan8

I'm digging Swerve's new group, he's gunna stay hot in 2023 after possibly being recruit of the year in 2022. You never know what might happen after a team or faction disbands, so it's good to see he's immediately found a new direction


----------



## Prized Fighter

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


This could mean nothing, but that silhouette is Thunder Rosa.


----------



## 3venflow

Yuta's selling here is SO good.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Geeee said:


> Yooter's pants look like RAM
> 
> this may have the record for nerdiest gear of all time



Beyond Wrestling's Thomas Santell disagrees


----------



## 3venflow

That was a helluva main event. Heel Swerve is great.


----------



## redban

Beat an ROH champ. Is swerve gonna get a title shot


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Did we really need to protect Yuta with that ref bump?


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Prized Fighter said:


> This could mean nothing, but that silhouette is Thunder Rosa.
> 
> View attachment 146516


I have missed this ass


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

I'm not sure how TK pulled it off but he managed to find Swerve a backup crew worse than Hit Row.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Stellar said:


> Now that Kiera is no longer with Jade....maybe she could use some help from a certain someone that is in her life.


And what help would that be? Get her on Dark?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geeee said:


> Yooter's pants look like RAM
> 
> this may have the record for nerdiest gear of all time


RAM the comic character? Or RAM like computer ram?


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Good gosh, Wheeler Yuta should never speak.

Yuta is 2022's version of Tony Garea.....Kahn just does not know it yet.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Give Red Velvet the TBS title.


----------



## RiverFenix

I simply do not understand the Swerve muscle. Unless they wanted to go 180 opposite of Hit Row as to be not seen as ripping it off. Or didn't want to go the black wrestler needs black faction and end up with a racial angle tinge to it.


----------



## BMark66

Orange Cassidy vs Trent was great and I'm excited for Kip vs Orange match at Battle of the Belts. 

That Sting and Darby Promo was fire. AEW needs more promos like that. The promos on Rampage with Mox and Jay Lethal were really good too. I like the pissed off Jay Lethal. 

Kiera Hogan is awful and should never wrestle again. It reminded me of a video game when you whip a character on the outside and they just keep running into a guard rail. That match was terrible. 

Yuta is really corny when he talks but his wrestling is great. Swerve was fantastic and I'm glad he got the win and can't wait to see him wrestle more singles matches in 2023. It also seemed like Yuta and Swerve had good chemistry in that match. All in all I enjoyed this Rampage.


----------



## 3venflow

Swerve is KILLING IT as a heel. He doesn't need backup, but the mentality of promotions like AEW and NJPW - even WWE to some extent - is that having a faction makes the leader look important. My issue with this group is, as I said in a previous post, that he has two rookies (well, Parker _just_ stopped being a rookie by the technical definition) who have very little in-ring experience. If they just stand there looking menacing, that's one thing. If he has to carry the load in trios matches, I don't envy him. Lio Rush, who is killing it in NJPW right now, would've been perfect as Swerve's annoying sideman.

I rated Rampage a 7/10 on Cagematch. I thought both Trent vs. OC and Swerve vs. Yuta were very good. Jade vs. Kiera wasn't Jade's worst match and went quite long for her (6 minutes), but was largely forgettable. Last week's Rampage was very meh, but this is three out of four now since TK promised changes that I've felt were good shows.

I may be the only one digging the OC vs. Kip feud, but my continuity OCD is annoyed that they haven't brought up OC ruining Kip and Penelope's wedding as a factor for Kip hating him. Kip playing head games and causing dissension between OC and Trent is good though.

Sting/Darby promo was indeed awesome.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609025978780602371
I also thought the Jarrett/Lethal promo was good.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609028918698299392


----------



## DRose1994

Okay. Show starts off with Trent vs OC, with Penelope Ford at ringside and Kip Sabian on commentary. I immediately skipped this entire segment. Let’s be serious.

Loved. and I mean LOVED the backstage segment with Sting and Darby. Both guys delivered. Teased dissension between the two. Sting was as impassioned as I’ve seen him in AEW. 

Skipped the match with Sabian and that jobber. At least it was short. But again, seriously — neither of these guys should’ve been on TV. 

Preston Vance isn’t really a good talker . Just awkward on the mic. The inflection and cadence isn’t there. Not believable. 

I like how natural the promos feel in AEW when juxtaposed with WWE. In WWE you can tell everything is written and rehearsed. And the camera angles are overdone — and it’s just too pretty. In AEW they’re not overproduced so a guy like Moxley or Punk or MJF out there just talking is compelling on its own. 

Skimmed the TBS match. Kiera’s ass is always a great sight. Seemed like a decent showing. So Jade is basically running through her baddies again. 

Yuta vs Swerve wasn’t something that I could get into.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

DRose1994 said:


> Okay. Show starts off with Trent vs OC, with Penelope Ford at ringside and Kip Sabian on commentary. I immediately skipped this entire segment. Let’s be serious.
> 
> Loved. and I mean LOVED the backstage segment with Sting and Darby. Both guys delivered. Teased dissension between the two. Sting was as impassioned as I’ve seen him in AEW.
> 
> Skipped the match with Sabian and that jobber. At least it was short. But again, seriously — neither of these guys should’ve been on TV.
> 
> Preston Vance isn’t really a good talker . Just awkward on the mic. The inflection and cadence isn’t there. Not believable.
> 
> I like how natural the promos feel in AEW when juxtaposed with WWE. In WWE you can tell everything is written and rehearsed. And the camera angles are overdone — and it’s just too pretty. In AEW they’re not overproduced so a guy like Moxley or Punk or MJF out there just talking is compelling on its own.
> 
> Skimmed the TBS match. Kiera’s ass is always a great sight. Seemed like a decent showing. So Jade is basically running through her baddies again.
> 
> Yuta vs Swerve wasn’t something that I could get into.


Let’s give Preston err, Perro Peligroso a break. Not everyone is the Rock or Stone Cold talking, it’s early in his career. That is why “tv time” is valuable. When has he had the opportunity to talk and be good at it before?

I don’t mind Kip Sabian, but I really dislike Best Friends. We all have our own opinions on the talent.


----------



## DRose1994

ChupaVegasX said:


> Let’s give Preston err, Perro Peligroso a break. Not everyone is the Rock or Stone Cold talking, it’s early in his career. That is why “tv time” is valuable. When has he had the opportunity to talk and be good at it before?
> 
> I don’t mind Kip Sabian, but I really dislike Best Friends. We all have our own opinions on the talent.


I’m not tearing into him. Not the worst in the world, but like I said, noticeably awkward — doesn’t have the best voice and the delivery isn’t there. He just comes across like a regular guy to me.

nothing wrong with differing opinions. Generally though, I do try to look at it like is it justifiable to have an act on your show that presumably so few people enjoy or care about? I find it extremely difficult to justify having Sabian on TV with a jobber.


----------



## Top bins

Saw a review. 

A match with Cipperley and Trent is exactly what's wrong with AEW. Both are absolutely horrible. Best friends are disgusting and Cipperley is a cancer to wrestling. 

Swerve needing to cheat to beat Yuta? Fucking hell. Why didn't BCC come to the ring when Swerve had those two men with him at ringside? 

I remember DC saying that the all Atlantic belt is prestigious 😂 Kip Sabian is challenging for the belt and James Cipperley has it. They need to get the belt on a proper WRESTLER asap. 

Cipperley's reign has been the worst reign with a belt I've ever seen.


----------



## Scuba Steve

With Acclaimed VS Jarrett/Lethal happening on Dynamite, not sure what other title matches we get here... 

If Darby beats Joe for the TNT title on Wednesday, I hope we get Darby VS Swerve in Portland to headline BotB. 

Maybe Red Velvet VS Jade now? 

Another possibility I suppose is an ROH Title match with Claudio defending against maybe Rush? Can build off of their interactions in the Trios Royale.


----------



## LongPig666

Yuta v Strickland was really good. Great psychology.


----------



## DRose1994

there aren’t many similarities between Vince and Tony Khan, but one thing they share: when they have a hard on for someone and want to shove them down your throat — you’re going to continuously get that person. At least on the other show, it’s Roman or Cena, not Yuta or Garcia.

I don’t even mean to crap on those guys, but it’s gotten tiresome, IMO. I just roll my eyes when they’re on screen now.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Rampage has been good lately glad to see them putting more effort into the actual B show lol


----------



## shandcraig

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Rampage has been good lately glad to see them putting more effort into the actual B show lol


Because they are actually trying to make it a separate show finally. Sort hard when the time slots bad and 95 percent of Rampage is taped after dynamite


----------



## Scuba Steve

DRose1994 said:


> there aren’t many similarities between Vince and Tony Khan, but one thing they share: when they have a hard on for someone and want to shove them down your throat — you’re going to continuously get that person. At least on the other show, it’s Roman or Cena, not Yuta or Garcia.
> 
> I don’t even mean to crap on those guys, but it’s gotten tiresome, IMO. I just roll my eyes when they’re on screen now.


IWC : "Golly gee I just don't know why Tony is pushing Yuta...."

Paying AEW fans in attendance : "Yuta! Yuta! Yuta! Yuta!" 

Any more silly questions?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Scuba Steve said:


> IWC : "Golly gee I just don't know why Tony is pushing Yuta...."
> 
> Paying AEW fans in attendance : "Yuta! Yuta! Yuta! Yuta!"
> 
> Any more silly questions?


AEW fans chant fkin anything lmao


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Orange Cassidy and Yuta are just everything wrong with AEW 

Everything else about this show was solid tho. I love the heels in AEW right now MJF, Joe, Swerve and Jarret....All killing it!


----------



## DRose1994

Scuba Steve said:


> IWC : "Golly gee I just don't know why Tony is pushing Yuta...."
> 
> Paying AEW fans in attendance : "Yuta! Yuta! Yuta! Yuta!"
> 
> Any more silly questions?


AEW fans are not a good litmus test as to who to push or not push. The fans in the arena will oft-times chant and cheer for the most Indy level talent there is. On a bigger scale, Yuta is certainly not over, nor a fan favorite. He’s not going to be a big deal either.


----------



## Scuba Steve

DRose1994 said:


> AEW fans are not a good litmus test as to who to push or not push. The fans in the arena will oft-times chant and cheer for the most Indy level talent there is. On a bigger scale, Yuta is certainly not over, nor a fan favorite. He’s not going to be a big deal either.


Every. Single. Week. Every. Single. Arena. 

They pop when he comes out, they chant his name during matches. Yes he is over, not super duper over but still over. 

The idea is to get fans to react and he does that. You don't get to move the goalposts and pick and choose the live crowd.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

shandcraig said:


> Because they are actually trying to make it a separate show finally. Sort hard when the time slots bad and 95 percent of Rampage is taped after dynamite


Effort is the first step lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Scuba Steve said:


> Every. Single. Week. Every. Single. Arena.
> 
> They pop when he comes out, they chant his name during matches. Yes he is over, not super duper over but still over.
> 
> The idea is to get fans to react and he does that. You don't get to move the goalposts and pick and choose the live crowd.


you can’t explain babyfaces to some of the fed fam mate - they have no babyfaces over there, the guy who gets the cheer is always the ‘cool heel’ (except Cody, ironically ex-AEW)

babyfacing is a lost art, which AEW is resurrecting - hence the hotter crowds


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you can’t explain babyfaces to some of the fed fam mate - they have no babyfaces over there, the guy who gets the cheer is always the ‘cool heel’ (except Cody, ironically ex-AEW)
> 
> babyfacing is a lost art, which AEW is resurrecting - hence the hotter crowds


Funny. I've seen dead crowds during yutas matches. Like people in front rows just sitting and watching.

He gets chants but he can't maintain it throughout only in short bursts.

The way Steve's carrying on He should be outpopping Mox especially considering the sustained push.

Why isn't he cow man?

And obligatory just because someone doesn't like someone you love doesn't mean their fed fam


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

CM Buck said:


> Funny. I've seen dead crowds during yutas matches. Like people in front rows just sitting and watching.
> 
> He gets chants but he can't maintain it throughout only in short bursts.
> 
> The way Steve's carrying on He should be outpopping Mox especially considering the sustained push.
> 
> Why isn't he cow man?
> 
> And obligatory just because someone doesn't like someone you love doesn't mean their fed fam


except in this case, they are fed fam - and that’s fine

But the 2 promotions take vastly different approaches and its clear why some of it doesn’t cross over. Dub is babyface heavy and Fed is heel heavy - it is what it is

i don’t think Steve is saying he should be outpopping mox, but steve is indeed correct that he gets the live crowd into it and cheering for him

in fact, because of their current styles and past match, i am 95% sure the crowd will cheer for Yuta if he faces current Mox - cause Mox has gotten more and more heelish


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> except in this case, they are fed fam - and that’s fine
> 
> But the 2 promotions take vastly different approaches and its clear why some of it doesn’t cross over. Dub is babyface heavy and Fed is heel heavy - it is what it is
> 
> i don’t think Steve is saying he should be outpopping mox, but steve is indeed correct that he gets the live crowd into it and cheering for him
> 
> in fact, because of their current styles and past match, i am 95% sure the crowd will cheer for Yuta if he faces current Mox - cause Mox has gotten more and more heelish


Given the sustained push he should be on par with Danielson in terms of overness.

And it could be argued that Tony is following Trips model of cool heels with guys like MJF, Jericho and the HOB and Joe getting positive chants lately.

Tony's babyfaces outside of starks have kinda followed the wwe style as well. And even starks almost fails the sobriety test with cheesy lines like jassholes.

Darby is about the only face atm that isn't kissing babies. As well as Cassidy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

CM Buck said:


> Given the sustained push he should be on par with Danielson in terms of overness.
> 
> And it could be argued that Tony is following Trips model of cool heels with guys like MJF, Jericho and the HOB and Joe getting positive chants lately.
> 
> Tony's babyfaces outside of starks have kinda followed the wwe style as well. And even starks almost fails the sobriety test with cheesy lines like jassholes.
> 
> Darby is about the only face atm that isn't kissing babies. As well as Cassidy.


Darby, Hangman, Starks, Acclaimed, OC, jungle boy - pure top babyfaces

you can argue TK is following cool heel in the women‘s div though with Hayter / DMD / Jade - but that might come at an end too if Hayter turns, or 11 Jan on a new debut, or if Kris returns

nobody is expecting Yoots to be on Danielson level, that is hyperbole - but what you expect is to have made a nobody into a viable midcarder - which they have. Same with Garcia

broke: thinking every push should turn someone into a main eventer

woke: pushing people to be solid and hot mid carders and low carders, making the whole show feel special.


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Darby, Hangman, Starks, Acclaimed, OC, jungle boy - pure top babyfaces
> 
> you can argue TK is following cool heel in the women‘s div though with Hayter / DMD / Jade - but that might come at an end too if Hayter turns, or 11 Jan on a new debut, or if Kris returns
> 
> nobody is expecting Yoots to be on Danielson level, that is hyperbole - but what you expect is to have made a nobody into a viable midcarder - which they have. Same with Garcia
> 
> broke: thinking every push should turn someone into a main eventer
> 
> woke: pushing people to be solid and hot mid carders and low carders, making the whole show feel special.


Also broke: putting perry, the acclaimed and OC against the likes of triple J, the soft and the dude that Penelope ford's punishing her father with instead of facion, Sammy G and anyone but Kip. 

Good faces need good antagonists


----------



## Top bins

It's already a terrible card. On at 11 o clock, and the match with the build up is with James Cipperley and Kip fucking Sabian 😂 holy shit Tony does not give a fuck about this show 😂

Probably a rematch with Yuta and Garcia 😫 that will put asses in seats. 

And I'd say a women's match for the ROH women's belt. Or Jade Cargill in action. 

And possibly the ROH 6 man. I'll go on a limb and say gates of agony vs AR Fox and top flight. 

Either way the centre piece and the most build has go on kip and cip (Cipperley) the wrestlers he puts on these shows, it's like watching WWE velocity or some shit. Don't bother. In the USA go to bed!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

CM Buck said:


> Also broke: putting perry, the acclaimed and OC against the likes of triple J, the soft and the dude that Penelope ford's punishing her father with instead of facion, Sammy G and anyone but Kip.
> 
> Good faces need good antagonists


you won’t hear me arguing that JJ should ever be on tv

but i can live with Kip, Sammy et all - you only become somebody by having matches against somebodies


----------



## Scuba Steve

CM Buck said:


> Funny. I've seen dead crowds during yutas matches. Like people in front rows just sitting and watching.
> 
> He gets chants but he can't maintain it throughout only in short bursts.
> 
> *The way Steve's carrying on *He should be outpopping Mox especially considering the sustained push.
> 
> Why isn't he cow man?
> 
> And obligatory just because someone doesn't like someone you love doesn't mean their fed fam


"He is over but not super duper over" 

That doesn't sound to me like I was saying he should be outpopping Mox.


----------



## Scuba Steve

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Darby, Hangman, Starks, Acclaimed, OC, jungle boy - pure top babyfaces
> 
> you can argue TK is following cool heel in the women‘s div though with Hayter / DMD / Jade - but that might come at an end too if Hayter turns, or 11 Jan on a new debut, or if Kris returns
> 
> nobody is expecting Yoots to be on Danielson level, that is hyperbole - but what you expect is to have made a nobody into a viable midcarder - which they have. Same with Garcia
> 
> *broke: thinking every push should turn someone into a main eventer
> 
> woke: pushing people to be solid and hot mid carders and low carders, making the whole show feel special.*


This.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Top bins said:


> It's already a terrible card. On at 11 o clock, and the match with the build up is with James Cipperley and Kip fucking Sabian 😂 holy shit Tony does not give a fuck about this show 😂
> 
> Probably a rematch with Yuta and Garcia 😫 that will put asses in seats.
> 
> And I'd say a women's match for the ROH women's belt. Or Jade Cargill in action.
> 
> And possibly the ROH 6 man. I'll go on a limb and say gates of agony vs AR Fox and top flight.
> 
> Either way the centre piece and the most build has go on kip and cip (Cipperley) the wrestlers he puts on these shows, it's like watching WWE velocity or some shit. Don't bother. In the USA go to bed!!


OC needs to drop the AAC strap in the coming weeks.... 

Because he needs a World Title match with MJF later this year. He'll help MJF draw great heat and they'll tear the fn house down.


----------



## Top bins

Scuba Steve said:


> OC needs to drop the AAC strap in the coming weeks....
> 
> Because he needs a World Title match with MJF later this year. He'll help MJF draw great heat and they'll *tear the fn house down.*


 And hopefully 'tear the fn acl' and be forced to retire. And work at the Walmart as a shopping assistant.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Top bins said:


> And hopefully 'tear the fn acl' and be forced to retire. And work at the Walmart as a shopping assistant.


I can't imagine being someone who would wish for such things to happen to others. Pretty shameful stuff tbph. 

Karma is a bitch bud.


----------



## CM Buck

Top bins said:


> And hopefully 'tear the fn acl' and be forced to retire. And work at the Walmart as a shopping assistant.


This ain't football bud but love the gimmick


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

OC has been there for three years. His character has evolved and shown remarkable growth. I think people should probably realize how popular he is by now. 

What exactly is it that offends you guys sooo much that OC is a pushed commodity in AEW?

I don’t think the Orange Punch works as well as his other finishing moves. Everything else about Orange Cassidy is perfectly fine wrestling. He shouldn’t get the AEW World Title. He SHOULD eventually wrestle MJF for the big title at least once. Maybe do it at Beach Break. The Jericho Cruise is too small a venue for it. MJF working the cruise would really be strange to see.

OC vs MJF at Revolution would be too much of a stage.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Top bins said:


> And hopefully 'tear the fn acl' and be forced to retire. And work at the Walmart as a shopping assistant.


he’s a qualified architect, so i think he’d rather do that


ps> everything ‘fans’ praise MJF for, they hate OC for - but they are essentially the same, 100% committed to the gimmick


----------



## Top bins

Scuba Steve said:


> I can't imagine being someone who would wish for such things to happen to others. Pretty shameful stuff tbph.
> 
> Karma is a bitch bud.


Nah. You were saying something completely ridiculous. That he needs a main event program. Which sounded more.like trolling. So I played on what you said. Because he's never tore the house down. 

Saying something like tear an ACL on a wrestling forum, where Cipperley is probably never gonna read it, Karma has nothing to do with it. I don't go on his twitter account and abuse him. 

Just merely played on what I believe was a ridiculous statement.


----------



## Top bins

Ultimo Duggan said:


> OC has been there for three years. His character has evolved and shown remarkable growth. I think people should probably realize how popular he is by now.
> 
> What exactly is it that offends you guys sooo much that OC is a pushed commodity in AEW?
> 
> I don’t think the Orange Punch works as well as his other finishing moves. Everything else about Orange Cassidy is perfectly fine wrestling. He shouldn’t get the AEW World Title. He SHOULD eventually wrestle MJF for the big title at least once. Maybe do it at Beach Break. The Jericho Cruise is too small a venue for it. MJF working the cruise would really be strange to see.
> 
> OC vs MJF at Revolution would be too much of a stage.


There hasn't been any growth. He's been doing the same shit since he walked in. No promos and matches are the same. 
Infact he's regressed as the crowd no longer cares and he's feuding with Kip Sabian on rampage. 

He doesn't get the same pops he's used to because the one trick pony is boring. 
Compared to feuding with Chris Jericho years ago. He's barely on Dynamite. 

What offends me is that he botches every week, his matches suck and he's terrible in the ring. He can do moved but no emotion in it. He cannot talk. 

He is a cancer to the wrestling business and a genuine channel changer, and big reason why AEW ain't gonna grow. 

'OC, is a big draw' fuck off. Absolutely ridiculous take. Ain't nobody putting on dynamite to see the dickhead and his fake shin kicks.


----------



## Top bins

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he’s a qualified architect, so i think he’d rather do that
> 
> 
> ps> everything ‘fans’ praise MJF for, they hate OC for - but they are essentially the same, 100% committed to the gimmick


He's commited yes but he absolutely is the drizzling shits.

There ain't no way MJF should feud with the guy ever.

And if MJF ends up feuding I'd say fuck MJF for agreeing to lower himself to poor comedy.

I'd rather watch the La dinner debionare on repeat for 2 hours than watch James Cipperley get ANOTHER main event program. 

I still haven't forgiven Kenny Omega for working with the cunt for the title Fuck Omega for doing so.


----------



## CM Buck

Top bins said:


> He's commited yes but he absolutely is the drizzling shits.
> 
> There ain't no way MJF should feud with the guy ever.
> 
> And if MJF ends up feuding I'd say fuck MJF for agreeing to lower himself to poor comedy.
> 
> I'd rather watch the La dinner debionare on repeat for 2 hours than watch James Cipperley get ANOTHER main event program.
> 
> I still haven't forgiven Kenny Omega for working with the cunt for the title Fuck Omega for doing so.


Once again I adore this gimmick like bdons over the top hatred of punk or Cody


----------



## Top bins

CM Buck said:


> Once again I adore this gimmick like bdons over the top hatred of punk or Cody


I love Cm Punk and Cody Rhodes btw 😂

Cody is one of my favourites out there. And back to AEW I do think AEW lost something when he left.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Top bins said:


> Nah. You were saying something completely ridiculous. That he needs a main event program. Which sounded more.like trolling. So I played on what you said. Because he's never tore the house down.
> 
> Saying something like tear an ACL on a wrestling forum, where Cipperley is probably never gonna read it, Karma has nothing to do with it. I don't go on his twitter account and abuse him.
> 
> Just merely played on what I believe was a ridiculous statement.


Not ridiculous at all. He already main evented a PPV and tore the house down just like he tore the house down at FD with Ospreay. 

I am taking my personal opinion of OC out here, he would be a perfect candidate to work with MJF for a big televised defense on Dynamite. 

OC has the qualities a heel champion needs. He is over as a babyface, he generates strong reactions and keeps fans invested, bumps and sells his ass off for his opponents and has shown he can deliver entertaining matches. MJF will draw great heat and the match itself would undoubtedly deliver like MJF VS Sammy and MJF VS Darby did. 

II also have little doubt MJF would cut strong promos on OC that can easily be tied into the in ring storytelling and overall story as it unfolds.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Top bins said:


> There hasn't been any growth. He's been doing the same shit since he walked in. No promos and matches are the same.
> Infact he's regressed as the crowd no longer cares and he's feuding with Kip Sabian on rampage.
> 
> He doesn't get the same pops he's used to because the one trick pony is boring.
> Compared to feuding with Chris Jericho years ago. He's barely on Dynamite.
> 
> What offends me is that he botches every week, his matches suck and he's terrible in the ring. He can do moved but no emotion in it. He cannot talk.
> 
> He is a cancer to the wrestling business and a genuine channel changer, and big reason why AEW ain't gonna grow.
> 
> 'OC, is a big draw' fuck off. Absolutely ridiculous take. Ain't nobody putting on dynamite to see the dickhead and his fake shin kicks.


I never said he was a big draw. The reason he might not seem as over is his placement on the card. Prior to all the releases and all the signings OC had a much bigger shot at winning titles and feuding with main eventers. Now AEW actually has some depth to its roster. They don’t need him facing the main eventers as often. He can settle down to where he should be just above the midcard. 

The growth he has shown is so obvious that I have to question whether you have seen him wrestle that often since 2020. OC used to almost never speak more than a word or two. Now he is saying much more while still looking as slack as ever.

The matches have evolved. Sometimes his stalling is only done near the start. Sometimes it pops up mid match to change the pace before speeding back up to the pace that his matches usually reach. He also shows much more emotion. I’m not saying he is anything resembling Eddie Kingston when he emotes. OC is far from the walking catatonic that he portrayed earlier in AEW. OC is definitely more motivated as a character. He actually wanted to win the All Atlantic Title. He is definitely motivated to defend nearly every single week on TV. The loyalty he has shown towards Chuck, Trent, Statlander and formerly Wheeler Yuta has been more on display than he had originally shown in AEW’s earlier months.

What exactly does he “botch”? The Orange Punch doesn’t look as good done by a smaller guy like OC. Sometimes it doesn’t look precise and is more of a glancing blow. Often it is more like a forearm brush than it is a Superman Punch. Big whoop. That’s the reality with most wrestlers who rely on striking. OC is no striker. He should do something like the roll ups and submission moves. He has many to choose from in his bag of tricks.

His offensive flurries are almost too smooth looking when he gets going. Yes, his comebacks can be similar from match to match. That also describes almost every wrestler in the wrestling business though.

Like he him or dislike him all you want. That’s cool. Nobody needs to love every wrestler, match or segment. The Orange Cassidy deniers should be able acknowledge his existence and right to exist on any and all AEW programs.


----------



## Top bins

Scuba Steve said:


> Not ridiculous at all. He already main evented a PPV and tore the house down just like he tore the house down at FD with Ospreay.
> 
> I am taking my personal opinion of OC out here, he would be a perfect candidate to work with MJF for a big televised defense on Dynamite.
> 
> OC has the qualities a heel champion needs. He is over as a babyface, he generates strong reactions and keeps fans invested, bumps and sells his ass off for his opponents and has shown he can deliver entertaining matches. MJF will draw great heat and the match itself would undoubtedly deliver like MJF VS Sammy and MJF VS Darby did.
> 
> II also have little doubt MJF would cut strong promos on OC that can easily be tied into the in ring storytelling and overall story as it unfolds.


He wouldn't be a perfect candidate. There's a reason serious wrestlers like MJF and CM Punk never worked with the guy. Because he makes everyone look like shit. 

We are never going to agree here. You are a fan of Cipperley which you are entitled to be. 

I can't stand the guy and think he's the worst creature to ever appear on screen.


----------



## Top bins

Ultimo Duggan said:


> I never said he was a big draw.  The reason he might not seem as over is his placement on the card. Prior to all the releases and all the signings OC had a much bigger shot at winning titles and feuding with main eventers. Now AEW actually has some depth to its roster. They don’t need him facing the main eventers as often. He can settle down to where he should be just above the midcard.
> 
> The growth he has shown is so obvious that I have to question whether you have seen him wrestle that often since 2020. OC used to almost never speak more than a word or two. Now he is saying much more while still looking as slack as ever.
> 
> The matches have evolved. Sometimes his stalling is only done near the start. Sometimes it pops up mid match to change the pace before speeding back up to the pace that his matches usually reach. He also shows much more emotion. I’m not saying he is anything resembling Eddie Kingston when he emotes. OC is far from the walking catatonic that he portrayed earlier in AEW. OC is definitely more motivated as a character. He actually wanted to win the All Atlantic Title. He is definitely motivated to defend nearly every single week on TV. The loyalty he has shown towards Chuck, Trent, Statlander and formerly Wheeler Yuta has been more on display than he had originally shown in AEW’s earlier months.
> 
> What exactly does he “botch”? The Orange Punch doesn’t look as good done by a smaller guy like OC. Sometimes it doesn’t look precise and is more of a glancing blow. Often it is more like a forearm brush than it is a Superman Punch. Big whoop. That’s the reality with most wrestlers who rely on striking. OC is no striker. He should do something like the roll ups and submission moves. He has many to choose from in his bag of tricks.
> 
> His offensive flurries are almost too smooth looking when he gets going. Yes, his comebacks can be similar from match to match. That also describes almost every wrestler in the wrestling business though.
> 
> Like he him or dislike him all you want. That’s cool. *Nobody needs to love every wrestler, match or segment. The Orange Cassidy deniers should be able acknowledge his existence and right to exist on any and all AEW programs.*


I refuse to acknowledge his name. Because he isn't a wrestler. I call him by his government name. James Cipperley. 

The best friends also suck. 

He makes everyone around him terrible.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Top bins said:


> I refuse to acknowledge his name. Because he isn't a wrestler. I call him by his government name. James Cipperley.
> 
> The best friends also suck.
> 
> He makes everyone around him terrible.


That is a lot of resentment to hold against one wrestler. Do you still enjoy AEW in spite of his presence? 

His shtick is over everywhere AEW travels. That shtick takes up less than a minute total when he wrestles. He shouldn’t have lasted as long with Wardlow as he did months ago on Dynamite. The strange irony in this reality is that OC is a clearly defined wrestling character. He is what many here say they want more of in their pro wrestling. He has also played the role of Fire Ant in the past. Both gimmicks are quite different from each other. James Cipperly is not a pro wrestler. Orange Cassidy and Fire Ant are definitely professional wrestlers. 

He is playing the role of a slacker. It is a gimmick. He doesn’t do his light kicks because he can’t do them any other way. He isn’t lazy or sloppy as many like to say he is. There could be half of AEW’s 130ish or so wrestlers that have better looks and are more naturally gifted than Orange Cassidy. Most of those wrestlers are nowhere near as over as OC happens to be with AEW’s paying customers. 

Are you happy with many aspects of AEW? 

Did you like independent wrestling before the larger promotions signed anyone worth anything?


----------



## Top bins

Ultimo Duggan said:


> That is a lot of resentment to hold against one wrestler. Do you still enjoy AEW in spite of his presence?
> 
> His shtick is over everywhere AEW travels. That shtick takes up less than a minute total when he wrestles. He shouldn’t have lasted as long with Wardlow as he did months ago on Dynamite. The strange irony in this reality is that OC is a clearly defined wrestling character. He is what many here say they want more of in their pro wrestling. He has also played the role of Fire Ant in the past. Both gimmicks are quite different from each other. James Cipperly is not a pro wrestler. Orange Cassidy and Fire Ant are definitely professional wrestlers.
> 
> He is playing the role of a slacker. It is a gimmick. He doesn’t do his light kicks because he can’t do them any other way. He isn’t lazy or sloppy as many like to say he is. There could be half of AEW’s 130ish or so wrestlers that have better looks and are more naturally gifted than Orange Cassidy. Most of those wrestlers are nowhere near as over as OC happens to be with AEW’s paying customers.
> 
> Are you happy with many aspects of AEW?
> 
> Did you like independent wrestling before the larger promotions signed anyone worth anything?


You know what. I don't mind you as a poster 😂 so I'm going to answer your points. 

I stopped watching AEW the day Cipperley won the belt against PAC. And haven't watched since. I have watched video clips of what I'd enjoy which is Ricky Starks and few other talented wrestlers. 

Cipperley has barely wrestled on Dynamite recently. He's been relegated to Rampage. I don't think the gimmick is over like it used to be. And again there's a reason why a huge draw with CM Punk didn't choose to work with him. And you will probably say 'hes a face and punk is a face' nah. Punk worked with Darby and Hangman. Punk didn't want to look bad in my opinion wrestling Cassidy. Because he does make opponents look stupid. With the shin kicks an opponent should just level the guy square in the eyes. 

The role of the slacker is probably better if was a heel. Doing the shin kicks and fake punches would be a heel thing to do and might get over properly as a heel. 

When Cipperley was injured for 3 months nobody missed him it was the best stretch in AEW history. 

I used to watch independents years ago like CZW but stopped. 

I have enjoyed the last few reports I have read with Ricky Starks getting a big role on TV. 

I am not sure if I will watch though until Cipperley is gone from AEW. That could be never.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Top bins said:


> He wouldn't be a perfect candidate. There's a reason serious wrestlers like MJF and CM Punk never worked with the guy. Because he makes everyone look like shit.
> 
> We are never going to agree here. You are a fan of Cipperley which you are entitled to be.
> 
> I can't stand the guy and think he's the worst creature to ever appear on screen.


MJF hasn't yet worked with him but does not mean he wouldn't. And Punk was only there for a cup of coffee and was also working baby face, it didn't need to happen at that very moment in time. 

You're entire argument is based on your personal feelings for OC. Mine is based on his baby face and character qualities which lend themselves well to getting more heat on the heel World Champion whom fans want to cheer. 

It's not about personal preference it's about finding baby faces that can help the heel generate more heat and becoming a bigger villain in the eyes of the viewer.


----------



## Top bins

Scuba Steve said:


> MJF hasn't yet worked with him but does not mean he wouldn't. *And Punk was only there for a cup of coffee and was also working baby face, it didn't need to happen at that very moment in time.*
> 
> You're entire argument is based on your personal feelings for OC. Mine is based on his baby face and character qualities which lend themselves well to getting more heat on the heel World Champion whom fans want to cheer.
> 
> It's not about personal preference it's about finding baby faces that can help the heel generate more heat and becoming a bigger villain in the eyes of the viewer.


CM punk worked with Darby Allin and Adam Page both babyfaces and both more talented than Cipperley. 

MJF attacked a man in his 50s whose had a bleed on the brain. I highly doubt facing the comedic wrestler is gonna generate more heat than ever before. 

MJF has been with the company for 3 years. If Tony Khan thought that would be a good pairing he would of done it years ago. It would not be a good TV program. I like a feud with back and forth promos. Cipperley can't even say 10 words with any conviction.


----------



## 3venflow

MJF has worked with Orange Cassidy.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Top bins said:


> CM punk worked with Darby Allin and Adam Page both babyfaces and both more talented than Cipperley.
> 
> MJF attacked a man in his 50s whose had a bleed on the brain. I highly doubt facing the comedic wrestler is gonna generate more heat than ever before.
> 
> MJF has been with the company for 3 years. If Tony Khan thought that would be a good pairing he would of done it years ago. It would not be a good TV program. I like a feud with back and forth promos. Cipperley can't even say 10 words with any conviction.


Darby and Hanger were both Tony's booking not Punk asking. And just because Tony hasn't done something it doesn't mean he doesn't think it isn't a good idea, sometimes it is smarter to save matches and fueds for the right time. 

I also never said anything about generating more heat than ever before. It's about generating good heel heat period. And strong baby faces can help a heel get there. 

Like I previously said, your reasons for not wanting you it are based on personal opinion and not from a best for business standpoint.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Top bins said:


> You know what. I don't mind you as a poster 😂 so I'm going to answer your points.
> 
> I stopped watching AEW the day Cipperley won the belt against PAC. And haven't watched since. I have watched video clips of what I'd enjoy which is Ricky Starks and few other talented wrestlers.
> 
> Cipperley has barely wrestled on Dynamite recently. He's been relegated to Rampage. I don't think the gimmick is over like it used to be. And again there's a reason why a huge draw with CM Punk didn't choose to work with him. And you will probably say 'hes a face and punk is a face' nah. Punk worked with Darby and Hangman. Punk didn't want to look bad in my opinion wrestling Cassidy. Because he does make opponents look stupid. With the shin kicks an opponent should just level the guy square in the eyes.
> 
> The role of the slacker is probably better if was a heel. Doing the shin kicks and fake punches would be a heel thing to do and might get over properly as a heel.
> 
> When Cipperley was injured for 3 months nobody missed him it was the best stretch in AEW history.
> 
> I used to watch independents years ago like CZW but stopped.
> 
> I have enjoyed the last few reports I have read with Ricky Starks getting a big role on TV.
> 
> I am not sure if I will watch though until Cipperley is gone from AEW. That could be never.


Thanks. I appreciate the reply. You aren’t just quoting Cornette. I’m always interested in why someone has their opinions and where those opinions came from. 

I was a Hulkamaniac in the 80s. When I got online and back into full time wrestling fandom in 1996 after five or so casual viewing wrestling years. I “smartened up” and discovered sites that covered that insane lucha that boggled my mind in the 90s before I was online regularly.

Starks really has been on fire since losing to Hook. His promos are better than his wrestling and the wrestling is fine for his character.

Ideally OC should be the Best Friends trios partner and not a singles “attraction” as TK sort of deploys him. I’m not a big Chuckie T fan although his team with Trent is fine for both of them. If Rocky was teaming regularity with Trent the team would be better. Chuckie’s push in PWG convinced me to give up on the promotion.

CZW was fun in 2001-2004. Sonjay used to have hair.


----------



## shandcraig

Already aew making mistakes going into 2023. Btb is being treated like an after thought. Literally just a Warner filler obligation. Such a shane as there's a lot of potential with these. Should also rebrand then to feel important. This event means absolutely nothing on Friday. Shame as I like the concept in theory


----------



## Top bins

Scuba Steve said:


> Darby and Hanger were both Tony's booking not Punk asking. And just because Tony hasn't done something it doesn't mean he doesn't think it isn't a good idea, sometimes it is smarter to save matches and fueds for the right time.
> 
> I also never said anything about generating more heat than ever before. It's about generating good heel heat period. And strong baby faces can help a heel get there.
> 
> Like I previously said, your reasons for not wanting you it are *based on personal opinion and not from a best for business standpoint.*


If James Cipperley left AEW tomorrow are there any fans that would stop watching?

The match wouldn't draw a dime. It would alienate a portion of the audience who view Cipperley as a joke.

Punk was courted for years and given million of dollars. You really do not think that someone as intelligent as Punk would have a list of guys he could work with and make money with? I'm sure Omega was one that list. 

Every angle that Pink did or match made the show better. He couldn't have the Cipperley stink running through him. I know Punk's wrestling values and they are up to a high standard. 

He isn't over like he once was and I don't understand how you cannot see that. He's got a title belt and he's feuding with Kip Sabian on their second TV show which nobody cares about.

There's no way he could drop that belt and challenge seriously for the world title.

From a business standpoint the match wouldn't make sense. And from MJF's standpoint kayfabe and real life it wouldn't make sense.

Every opponent and match Cipperley makes bad.

A booker who Tony Khan idolises and respects Jim Cornette shares the same opinion.

I cannot suspend my disbelief when the 100 pound guy with hands in his pockets, defeats Powerhouse Hobbs with one punch, or defeats Ethan Page. And I never will be able too. I find him in AEW embarrassing.

Anyone
But
Cipperley.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Top bins said:


> If James Cipperley left AEW tomorrow are there any fans that would stop watching?
> 
> The match wouldn't draw a dime. It would alienate a portion of the audience who view Cipperley as a joke.
> 
> Punk was courted for years and given million of dollars. You really do not think that someone as intelligent as Punk would have a list of guys he could work with and make money with? I'm sure Omega was one that list.
> 
> Every angle that Pink did or match made the show better. He couldn't have the Cipperley stink running through him. I know Punk's wrestling values and they are up to a high standard.
> 
> He isn't over like he once was and I don't understand how you cannot see that. He's got a title belt and he's feuding with Kip Sabian on their second TV show which nobody cares about.
> 
> There's no way he could drop that belt and challenge seriously for the world title.
> 
> From a business standpoint the match wouldn't make sense. And from MJF's standpoint kayfabe and real life it wouldn't make sense.
> 
> Every opponent and match Cipperley makes bad.
> 
> A booker who Tony Khan idolises and respects Jim Cornette shares the same opinion.
> 
> I cannot suspend my disbelief when the 100 pound guy with hands in his pockets, defeats Powerhouse Hobbs with one punch, or defeats Ethan Page. And I never will be able too. I find him in AEW embarrassing.
> 
> Anyone
> But
> Cipperley.


So you can't respond without personal bias? Gotcha.


----------



## Top bins

Scuba Steve said:


> So you can't respond without personal bias? Gotcha.


Nah you mentioned business. There ain't nobody that would stop watching if James Cipperley left the company tomorrow. That's not personal bias that's an opinion which I believe is true.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

OC could dress up as Fire Ant from Chikara and get some sort of moral victory over MJF. Then they do the blowoff title match which MJF wins. That’s when Wardlow comes out to challenge him as they fade to black. TK might expect AEW’s audience would not know that previous identity at all unless the announcers get adamant about dropping not-so-subtlehints.

TK did something similar at All Out 2021. The main event was fine but not too memorable on its own. That’s when the fans won’t be too exhausted like they would after let’s say MJF/Punk III or some other comparable matchup that would be a highly anticipated title match and opponent for MJF. Christian/Omega II was an afterthought at AO21. It didn’t draw the house and it was completely forgotten once Adam Cole and later Bryan Danielson arrived in AEW.

When are they going to sell Danielson’s patented blank white t-shirt in their merch store? That would be quite carny of them to be so bold. Just buy packs of white t-shirts and slap an AEW and/or logo on the inside or outside on the back of the neck of those shirts. Slap a $20+ price on it and they have themselves some wrestling marketing geniuses working for their merch department.

OC vs MJF would definitely be a TV match rather than PPV. That PPV would need to be STACKED for the louder anti-Orange Cassidy contingent to give it a chance. TV would be much better for that kind of lame duck title challenge.


----------



## 3venflow

This looks like another throwaway BotB without any one outstanding match. However, the tag title match should at least be a lot of fun.

Considering it's airing at 11pm on Friday though, can you really blame them? That's after Rampage, which has a fairly low audience ceiling itself.

The card is:

The Acclaimed vs. Jeff Jarrett & Jay Lethal for the AEW Tag Team Title (No Holds Barred Match)
Orange Cassidy vs. Kip Sabian for the All-Atlantic Title
Jade Cargill vs. Skye Blue for the TBS Title

I'm not anticipating any title changes but think there's a mild chance of Kip upsetting OC and getting the All-Atlantic Title to take to DDT with him in February.

Jade has already squashed Skye Blue in two separate matches (Rampage, Dark). I guess in this one Skye will show her growth as a wrestler by pushing Jade a bit more, but it's evident that they are lacking fresh challengers to pad out Jade's streak without having her face the absolute top tier of the division. I don't know why they don't bring in Taya Valkyrie types for one shots. Respected vets with some name value.


----------



## TripleG

The tag title match would have meant more if they had not already done the tag title match on Dynamite. Now it just feels like a senseless rematch, though I'm sure it will be the best thing on the show. 

Sabian should win the All Atlantic Title. These BotB shows have had virtually no title changes (outside of a vacant title being awarded) and this is a chance to actually pay off some kind of story with Sabian chasing for the belt and finally getting it. 

Jade vs. Skye...yeah, Jade gonna kill a bitch. Didn't they already do this match?


----------



## DUD

Max Caster's rap tonight should be epic.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Tonight will be worth it for Max’s rap alone


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611437657749614597


----------



## DUD

This should be good...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611437657749614597


----------



## Prized Fighter

TK said that the Rampage set will have difference from Dynamite. We should get a glimpse of that tonight. I don't expect it to be a dramatic change, but hopefully there are elements that distinguish it from Dynamite.


----------



## Prized Fighter

If we combine Rampage and BotB into one 2 hour show, then there are two women's matches on this show. I expect we probably get the Shida attack on Toni tonight too.


----------



## 3venflow

Tonight's ticket situation. After ca. 9,000 (waiting for a final number) for Dynamite, this is another healthy crowd for Rampage/BotB.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611460945213005837


----------



## Stellar

Darby defending the title already after winning it only 2 days ago. lol

I am curious to see how much the Renegades have improved. I don't watch Dark or Elevation.


----------



## 3venflow

Only just noticed that Darby vs. Mike Bennett was added. So far they've only wheeled The Kingdom out on TV to do jobs. They've won on Dark/Elevation, but they seem more like ROH signings. Was kind've expecting them to get a semi-decent push since the tag division has lost a number of established teams.


----------



## shandcraig

I bet these 2 hours will be better than Dynamite.


----------



## shandcraig

Stellar said:


> Darby defending the title already after winning it only 2 days ago. lol
> 
> I am curious to see how much the Renegades have improved. I don't watch Dark or Elevation.



Why is that lol? Its a TV belt, This is the concept of this belt and always has been. You can call it a TNT belt all you want, But reality is they are basing it off the world TV belt. It should always be defended. Its why its stupid to call it the TNT belt, Very un likely warner gives a flying fuck. It feels less meaningful not being called a belt that had history.


----------



## Stellar

shandcraig said:


> Why is that lol? Its a TV belt, This is the concept of this belt and always has been. You can call it a TNT belt all you want, But reality is they are basing it off the world TV belt. It should always be defended. Its why its stupid to call it the TNT belt, Very un likely warner gives a flying fuck. It feels less meaningful not being called a belt that had history.


I know all of that but it's still wild that he is defending it 2 days later. Even for a TV title that's not the norm. Then add that it's Darby, who basically uses his body as a weapon in every match and struggles to get up after. Not complaining or anything just pointing it out. I like Darby.


----------



## shandcraig

Stellar said:


> I know all of that but it's still wild that he is defending it 2 days later. Even for a TV title that's not the norm. Then add that it's Darby, who basically uses his body as a weapon in every match and struggles to get up after. Not complaining or anything just pointing it out. I like Darby.


It used to be the norm and it should be the norm. They used to defend the belt every single day.Wrestlers faught constantly back then. And yeah Totally agree but they again dont fight nearly as much.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Haven't watched a Rampage in months and even longer for Battle of the Belts. Going to watch both now.


----------



## Geeee

Miro still in the Rampage intro


----------



## 3venflow

JR: "Starting it out with an amazing main event." 🤨


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Smart to hold this show on the West coast. It's only 7 pm there right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Danielson, please GTFO of BCC. Tyrn on bloody Mox too.


----------



## shandcraig

We came for AEW, We staying for the girl front row with the twins...


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Max Castor with an interesting tweet.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611532294950645761


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This shoud be a good match. Bryan is over AF in Oregon.


----------



## 3venflow

Top Flight beefing with the BCC is fun but futile. At least they got their battle royal win.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

I love the crowding counting but using OCHO for the number 8


----------



## redban

I had no idea there was another hour of wrestling tonight. Did they advertise battle of the belts much?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Really impressed with how much Mox has improved in ring. Way better than he used to be, Still want Bryan to kick his had in though.


----------



## shandcraig

redban said:


> I had no idea there was another hour of wrestling tonight. Did they advertise battle of the belts much?


They rarely advertise it enough. They did a bit on dynamite and social media.


----------



## 3venflow

Darius isn't as flashy as Dante but is better overall right now I think.


----------



## Geeee

I gotta say this might be Top Flight's best match yet


----------



## 3venflow

That was an awesome opener. Mox doing a plancha was great.


----------



## Trophies

The fuck was that screaming lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Great crowd. Damn good match. Great way to start Rampage.


----------



## shandcraig

Cry baby Page


----------



## 3venflow

Good promo by Hangman. Even Jericho acknowledged it.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

The BCC get horny in the basement. 

Ironically, I believe I have that old video on VHS somewhere.


----------



## iamjethro

Rebel, sigh,


----------



## Geeee

DMD's entrance looks cool with the new setup.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Britt and Jamie getting a massive reaction


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hayter is the best woman in AEw and the most over too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I do like the Renegade Twins. Solid team.


----------



## redban

This match went longer than I expected. I thought renegades were going to get squashed


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

I'm laughing at Reba throwing punches in the air as Jaime throws punches in the ring.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611564185154105344
WF will find a way to call this a bad promo since Hanger is one of the forum's favourite scapegoats.

This women's tag has gone much longer than I expected.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Pretty good match. Better than I expected. Good stuff.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Another great match and credit to The Renegade Twins who looked really good here.


----------



## somerandomfan

Malakai is calling out Kingston, but here I thought he was friends with Arn Anderson.


----------



## 3venflow

The House do too much vignette stuff when they're an over in-person act.


----------



## 3venflow

New theme for Preston.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Kingston needs to get BLACKED. Join them.


----------



## Trophies

Whoa Sonica coolest looking jobber in a while.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

They should have said Preston is now from a city in Mexico instead of Detroit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Whatever happened to Infinito?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Kudos to Preston for not reverting to Cody Vance.


----------



## Geeee

I wonder if this is a spoiler that Death Triangle are going to retain and Faccion are going to face them next


----------



## 3venflow

I remember Sonico in Japan with NOAH a few years ago. He got massacred by Preston tonight though.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Now we hear from the new TNT champion who gets out 0 words before the promo is interrupted.


----------



## Geeee

Preston's theme up fast holy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I realy want a Darby/Danielson match preferably in Seattle. The crowd would be insane for it.


----------



## 3venflow

This is a good theme. I still fear Preston comes across as too generic, but he deserves time to grow into his new persona.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611567827684556801


----------



## Mutant God

If Darby is defending his title now does that mean BotB is starting now


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611564185154105344
> WF will find a way to call this a bad promo since Hanger is one of the forum's favourite scapegoats.
> 
> This women's tag has gone much longer than I expected.


It was really good promo. It also completely puts to rest the "whiny Hangman" arguments. Hangman specifically said that is over. I look forward to this forum ignoring that fact.



3venflow said:


> The House do too much vignette stuff when they're an over in-person act.


This is what I have been saying for a long time now. They have such a visible presence that I don't understand why they don't cut more live promos.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Mark Henry trying out the Superstar Billy Graham beard.


----------



## Geeee

I feel like if they couldn't find an opponent that Jade hasn't beaten 5 times already, they should have just brought in a cool guest


----------



## redban

They could’ve gotten a better pic of Takeshita. Shame the fella will be eating yet another loss against a main-eventer, ala Dax Hardwood


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Danielson vs Takeshita is what I am really looking forward to.


----------



## 3venflow

Darby main eventing back to back shows. You love to see it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Surely the BOTB card was prerecorded? I haven't been paying too much attention but it makes sense.


----------



## shandcraig

When Jericho is not playing a gimmick on the announce table hes actually very good. I could see him doing something like that full time after he retires. But fuck when he puts on his gimmick i want to shoot myself. But its still better than Excalibur lol


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

No Sting coming to the ring again with Darby.


----------



## shandcraig

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Surely the BOTB card was prerecorded? I haven't been paying too much attention but it makes sense.


why would that make sense? Its not even 8pm in that arena. There is no reason why it wouldnt be live.


----------



## 3venflow

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Surely the BOTB card was prerecorded? I haven't been paying too much attention but it makes sense.


Nope, it's live. Pre-show was Dark taping headlined by Claudio/Yuta vs Butcher/Blade.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Cool. I like that BOTB is live too.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Surely the BOTB card was prerecorded? I haven't been paying too much attention but it makes sense.


It's not even 8 pm in Portland right now.


----------



## 3venflow

That Russian legsweep was sick.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Crusher Blackwell said:


> It's not even 8 pm in Portland right now.


I got my mind hung up on east coast time and completely forgot where they were. lol


----------



## Geeee

Man Jamie Foxx is washed. He's now in a commercial with a cartoon owl


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Very good Rampage tonight. Energetic crowd also helps tremendously.


----------



## 3venflow

Darby putting his body on the line on the B show.

'Justified this is awesome chants.' - TK


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Darby has a death wish. His career can't be long.


----------



## 3venflow

Called it, haha.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611572990080344067


----------



## shandcraig

The announce setup is way better


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Great crowd and best Rampage I've seen in months.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Jericho just said they'd be back in 6 seconds. Missed opportunity to say OCHO seconds.


----------



## Araxen

Please more of Dasha on my TV screen.


----------



## shandcraig

I hate this group but JJ has good heat. I badly want him paired with Hangman to make him a man


----------



## Mutant God

The Acclaimed vs The Lethal Carnies


----------



## Geeee

WTF TSN not showing Battle of the Belts?

edit: never mind it is on TSN 5


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

I don't understand that finish on Wednesday. Cheating goes on all the time and they never restart matches.


----------



## shandcraig

🤣🤣🤣 that little girl with Scissors


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Satnum was laughing at Jay and Jeff getting mocked by Castor. That was great.


----------



## shandcraig

Crusher Blackwell said:


> I don't understand that finish on Wednesday. Cheating goes on all the time and they never restart matches.


Because a ref saw it back stage 🤣 when they normally don't. They've been doing that stupid shit for years


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611574624050872321


----------



## redban

Crusher Blackwell said:


> I don't understand that finish on Wednesday. Cheating goes on all the time and they never restart matches.


I think the explanation is that the refs were there at ringside because they were throwing out Satnam. The refs actually saw the cheating


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

It's great to see AEW on the West Coast with mega hot crowds and towns they haven't run ad nauseam.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Sonjay strutting on the floor was great.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

redban said:


> I think the explanation is that the refs were there at ringside because they were throwing out Satnam. The refs actually saw the cheating


Oh wow. I missed that but if that's what they said it actually makes sense and I withdraw my complaint.


----------



## Geeee

IMO if you intentionally hit the ref, that's a fine, even in a no-holds barred match


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Damn it. Lethal slipped on the top rope and accidently hit the ref.


----------



## redban

This match has been no holds barred all along? So why wasn’t Satnam involved from the start to make it a handicap? Why wasn’t this match a tornado tag (how is the ref supposed to enforce tags if there is no way to DQ them)?


----------



## 3venflow

Rockabilly vs JJ guitar wars


----------



## Trophies

Is this the fucking attitude era lol


----------



## Geeee

man Satnam is a big dude. He made Daddy Ass look normal size


----------



## 3venflow

Jarrett definitely produced this match.


----------



## Trophies

Aubrey has been waiting her entire life for this moment.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Why aren't you posting it here








Battle of the belts 5 discussion thread


So you can't respond without personal bias? Gotcha. Nah you mentioned business. There ain't nobody that would stop watching if James Cipperley left the company tomorrow. That's not personal bias that's an opinion which I believe is true.




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## shandcraig

So far rampage and botb have been better than dynamite


----------



## somerandomfan

Not that I would have wanted The Acclaimed to lose to Jeff fucking Jarrett of all people, but come on Sonjay don't you know how to fast count? If you're going to cheat at least do it right


----------



## Geeee

Aubrey Edwards manhandling a former X-Division Champion. That Kenny Olivier dude has content for a month


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

That was tremendous


----------



## RapShepard

Satnam just watching in a no DQ


----------



## Mutant God

Should of had Athena with them


----------



## Geeee

oh this thread instead


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I though that was wildly entertaining. Acclaimed matches light the crowd on fire.


----------



## somerandomfan

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Why aren't you posting it here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of the belts 5 discussion thread
> 
> 
> So you can't respond without personal bias? Gotcha. Nah you mentioned business. There ain't nobody that would stop watching if James Cipperley left the company tomorrow. That's not personal bias that's an opinion which I believe is true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlingforum.com


Because of completely missing both the thread and the time.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

It was in the small screen during the replay but Aubrey just scissored Daddy Ass and The Acclaimed.


----------



## somerandomfan

Not that I would have wanted The Acclaimed to lose to Jeff fucking Jarrett of all people, but come on Sonjay don't you know how to fast count? If you're going to cheat at least do it right


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I though that was wildly entertaining. Acclaimed matches light the crowd on fire.


----------



## 3venflow

If any match is gonna kill this rabid crowd, it's the next one.

Acclaimed vs. Triple J was pure attitude era carnage.


----------



## redban

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Why aren't you posting it here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of the belts 5 discussion thread
> 
> 
> So you can't respond without personal bias? Gotcha. Nah you mentioned business. There ain't nobody that would stop watching if James Cipperley left the company tomorrow. That's not personal bias that's an opinion which I believe is true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlingforum.com



didnt we learn from the last battle of the belts. Most people see battle of the belts as just a second hour of Rampage. During the last battle of belts, people posted in the Rampage thread. Better off just having one thread for both “shows”


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Really good show tonight. Crowd is HOT AF through both shows so far.


----------



## Geeee

I think Santana and Ortiz are reuniting. I'm so happy if they patched things up!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

This is the point of the show where I snack on cake.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Skye Blue is the World's hottest enhancement talent.


----------



## Geeee

I think it's kinda funny that Leila Grey was the baddie that Stokely Hathaway added to the group without Jade's knowledge and she's the only baddie left


----------



## Saintpat

redban said:


> This match has been no holds barred all along? So why wasn’t Satnam involved from the start to make it a handicap? Why wasn’t this match a tornado tag (how is the ref supposed to enforce tags if there is no way to DQ them)?


I once saw a ref in a TNA match start a five-count because a guy grabbed the ropes. And the other guy backed off.

That’s why they called in LOLTNA. (Well not just that, but things like that.)


----------



## Geeee

well in a "no holds barred" tag team match, I assume you would still have to be the legal man to be involved in the fall


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Fuck it. This thread is more active. Staying here til the end.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Crusher Blackwell said:


> This is the point of the show where I snack on cake.


I recommend the skye blue cake.


----------



## 3venflow

That was a shockingly good finish for two green girls.

I still don't understand the rationale for Red turning against Jade though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Leyla Hirsch is still out injured, right?


----------



## Geeee

that finish was pretty cool. Like throwing around a small child


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nice finish to the match and the crowd stayed pretty invested.


----------



## somerandomfan

Holy hell that finish was actually impressive. It might not have been the smoothest but Jade lives up to the power style.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

That shoulder to the Jaded was tremendous.


----------



## Araxen

Jade has a great ass.


----------



## Mutant God

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I recommend the skye blue cake.


Really I like the chocolate cake with silver and green frosting


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Let's go Kip!!!!


----------



## 3venflow

Low key been looking forward to this main event. Only chance of an upset title change on the night.


----------



## redban

They seem so intent on having Kip involved with the All Atlantic title. First he feuded with PAC for a while, now against Cassidy. I guess because Kip is British?

Cassidy is the favorite, but I could see Kip taking this win in a swerve


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Leyla Hirsch is still out injured, right?


Yes. I hope when she gets back they have her face Serena Deeb


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

They're going to try and redo the women's tag street fight next week.


----------



## Geeee

pretty bad if Tay Melo is the one that has to carry the promos for your team...but that match should be crazy


----------



## Trophies

Wait I thought Tay was like an actual legit fighter...now she says she grew up in the streets of Brazil lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Yay, Danielson gets to win 4 straight Dynamite matches so he can go 0-5-1 in world title matches. Yay.


----------



## Geeee

Trophies said:


> Wait I thought Tay was like an actual legit fighter...now she says she grew up in the streets of Brazil lol


I've seen Tay's family on the Sammy VLOG and they are really cute. I don't believe that she had a rough upbringing at all. Meanwhile, she made Olympic trials in judo and is a blue belt Brazilian Jiu Jitsu.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

YES THE BUNNY IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Acknowledge The Bunny


----------



## Trophies

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Acknowledge The Bunny
> View attachment 148458


Acknowledging an 8 body and a 5 face lol


----------



## Geeee

I don't mind Kip getting more TV spots if The Bunny and Penelope are gonna be in his corner every time


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


This is impressive


----------



## 3venflow

This cast is very 2019~20 AEW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Thanks for posting this. That was Jade's best finish ever.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

That ref should be fired for kicking out The Bunny


----------



## Geeee

Orange Cassidy is such a great babyface


----------



## Mutant God

So does Kris come out to get rid of Penelope?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Kudos to the crowd for keeping great energy all night, I don't regret investing 2 hours of my time. These were good shows.


----------



## 3venflow

Kip almost had him but it wasn't to be. A good night of wrestling helped tremendously by the Portland crowd. You take away all that heat and it feels half as exciting.

Best match of the two shows for me was Mox/AmDrag vs Top Flight, but Acclaimed vs Triple J was a super fun Attitude Era type throwback. Darby vs Bennett was also REALLY good.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Edit: Opps, wrong thread. Can we move it over?

The greatest BotB ever?
It is a mediocre bar but tonight scored a hat trick of title matches for the first time ever! It took five tries but for once every title had believable near falls and finishes in every match.

Each match delivered or perhaps even overdelivered at moments.

The Acclaimed are truly the best version of the New Age Outlaws going today. The ladies had another miracle match between very inexperienced wrestlers. I really think Jade/Blue replaces Jade/Anna as the best Jade match to date. Heck, it’s one of their best women’s matches…period. I’m really looking forward to next week ladies street fight. I might take that back if everyone is out injured for half the year like TayJay/Bunnelope had to face.

OC vs Kip might be each of their’s best match in AEW. That is a low bar with Kip and a much higher bar for OC. He isn’t a super worker or…whatever. He does tend to deliver in his title matches, challenging or defending.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Well, Max let the cat out of the bag in his rap. Now you know the origin behind my name.


----------



## epfou1

Best match of Kip Sabian's career.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This was a highly entertaining 2 hours of wrestling that basically had everything you would ever need IMO

quality stuff all around and that Jade -Blue finish is one for the books

Fav match was BCC v Top Flight


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The Renegades are pretty decent and this was their best showing yet. It doesn't look good when your world champion is not only STILL in the shadow of Britt Baker from a booking standpoint even though she's far better in ring than Baker, it also doesn't help when two of your top stars fight YouTube jobbers in a competitive match with no story context. Match was solid, everything around it was not.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Battle of the Belts:

Skye Blue had her best match. Jade Cargill might have too, she hasn't improved overall, but this match was solid. Red Velvet is a star, time for her to get the TBS gold.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

ripcitydisciple said:


> Well, Max let the cat out of the bag in his rap. Now you know the origin behind my name.


Anyone who follows the NBA knows that Rip City refers to Portland


----------



## ripcitydisciple

ChupaVegasX said:


> Anyone who follows the NBA knows that Rip City refers to Portland


Not everyone follows the NBA. I've met people who were basketball fans and had never heard of it either. There are all kinds of people in this world.

Since you do know, can you tell me who said ripcity first without looking it up? Bonus points if you can tell me why.


----------



## BMark66

BOTB was really good. The Acclaimed match was awesome I enjoyed all the spots and chaos. 

Rampage was a let down. I only enjoyed the Top-flight vs BCC match. Could care less about Mike Bennet. The women's tag match was too long. 

Matches are becoming too obvious on who is going to win. Need to mix things up. Only match that I was skeptical on was OC vs Kip.


----------



## MariusBale

Why is Jade Cargill not in AEW woman title picture ? The streak seems impressive. 
I watch AEW from last summer, mainly PPV or highlights on youtube.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

ripcitydisciple said:


> Not everyone follows the NBA. I've met people who were basketball fans and had never heard of it either. There are all kinds of people in this world.
> 
> Since you do know, can you tell me who said ripcity first without looking it up? Bonus points if you can tell me why.


Couldn’t tell you. Been a long time. Even before Drexler and Terry Porter played there.


----------



## Not Lying

Quick thoughts. 

Awesome finish sequence to Jade/Blue.
Jeff Jarrett is gold.

Kip was great, should have won. It’s for an OC character change, he needs to drop his gimmick and go heel. Pushing the ref and some tension between BF alluded to.. hope we get there.

DMD and Hayter are OVER!! Great reaction to both.


----------



## Geeee

MariusBale said:


> Why is Jade Cargill not in AEW woman title picture ? The streak seems impressive.
> I watch AEW from last summer, mainly PPV or highlights on youtube.


The thing is, Jade is 48-0 but these are her only 48 matches. So, she is very green. They sort of created the TBS title as a way to showcase her while hiding the fact that she is learning to wrestle.


----------



## DRose1994

Why is BCC feuding with Top Flight? I can’t get into their random matches. And I get they’re trying to shine Darius and Dante but I don’t think all their matches need to be PPV length with them getting in tons of offense. Too long and too competitive.

Darby with an ice cold title defense/match against Mike Bennet who we haven’t see in months. Blah, didn’t watch but it did seem long. 

Preston Vance is as awkward and clumsy in the ring as he is on the mic.

The Tag Team match was the best part of the night. Got a kick out of Lethal’s elbow to the referee and Sanjay putting on the refs shirt. They did a good job of making you believe that the acclaimed were really going to lose the titles — for the second straight match. They also made Satnam look more like a monster than he has since maybe his debut against Joe.

Lastly, it’s silly to have Kip Sabian vs Orange Cassidy main eventing anything on national television. Come on. If you insist on having the match, fine, but don’t have it main event.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Geeee said:


> The thing is, Jade is 48-0 but these are her only 48 matches. So, she is very green. They sort of created the TBS title as a way to showcase her while hiding the fact that she is learning to wrestle.


Why doesn’t she take an indy booking here and there?


----------



## BettsyUK

With not one title change BOTB's felt rather pointless.

Jade and the Acclaimed were never going to lose. It's obvious Jade will be untouchable until the big 50 milestone at the very least.

Acclaimed should have won the belts back (not defended them) after a dirty win from JJ and Lethal on Wednesday, it makes all other matches with outside interference look dubious when refs aren't calling them out.

So yeah, Acclaimed should have re-won the belts and OC probably should have lost.

Too predictable, it makes the show a little boring.


----------



## Saintpat

BettsyUK said:


> With not one title change BOTB's felt rather pointless.
> 
> Jade and the Acclaimed were never going to lose. It's obvious Jade will be untouchable until the big 50 milestone at the very least.
> 
> Acclaimed should have won the belts back (not defended them) after a dirty win from JJ and Lethal on Wednesday, it makes all other matches with outside interference look dubious when refs aren't calling them out.
> 
> So yeah, Acclaimed should have re-won the belts and OC probably should have lost.
> 
> Too predictable, it makes the show a little boring.


Battle of (the Champions Always Keep) the Belts.


----------



## Aedubya

Guys what happened the battle of the belts 5 thread?


----------



## Top bins

James Cipperley surviving John Cena booking from the mid 00s 🤣 fucking hell. 

A mate of mine big wrestling fan bet me £20 to watch a Cipperley match with him So I saw this. And it was fucking awful. Sloppy, Cipperley made Kip look like prime Bret Hart here. I wanted Kip to win and he has improved. 

Again the reign of terror has continued.
I was eye rolling a lot of Cipperley's offence. My mate was watching and laughing his ass off, whilst I was going through this, as it was traumatic to watch. He will have to pay me £50 next time. As he likes Cipperley. 

Least I get to use the £20 on a juicy dominoes tonight. 

I actually enjoyed the rest of the show, in all fairness. My first show since Cipperley beat PAC. (begs the question, why he couldn't put Enzo over, but puts this clown over no problem) 

I will now officially watch Dynamite again as it's stacked this Wednesday but will be fast forwarding Cipperley matches unless Hobbs or someone else credible gets that belt from him.


----------



## CM Buck

Top bins said:


> James Cipperley surviving John Cena booking from the mid 00s 🤣 fucking hell.
> 
> A mate of mine big wrestling fan bet me £20 to watch a Cipperley match with him So I saw this. And it was fucking awful. Sloppy, Cipperley made Kip look like prime Bret Hart here. I wanted Kip to win and he has improved.
> 
> Again the reign of terror has continued.
> I was eye rolling a lot of Cipperley's offence. My mate was watching and laughing his ass off, whilst I was going through this, as it was traumatic to watch. He will have to pay me £50 next time. As he likes Cipperley.
> 
> Least I get to use the £20 on a juicy dominoes tonight.
> 
> I actually enjoyed the rest of the show, in all fairness. My first show since Cipperley beat PAC. (begs the question, why he couldn't put Enzo over, but puts this clown over no problem)
> 
> I will now officially watch Dynamite again as it's stacked this Wednesday but will be fast forwarding Cipperley matches unless Hobbs or someone else credible gets that belt from him.


Hates Cassidy yet loves the Cassidy of pizza. Doesn't England have good local joints?


----------



## Top bins

CM Buck said:


> Hates Cassidy yet loves the Cassidy of pizza. Doesn't England have good local joints?


What can I say, 😂 pepperoni passion is my guilty pleasure. Just like Cipperley is for some of the posters here 😂

Nah we don't really. We have Pizza hut, Papa John's and the others would be local but not very good.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Very skippable episode. 
Poor Sky Blue, only in AEW to be a jobber.
Kip Sabian is winning me over, he is good. To bad he had to lose again./


----------

